# Apex Legends General



## Haunter (Feb 6, 2019)

"Apex Legends is a character-driven, squad-based Battle Royale shooter where teamwork is the difference between victory and defeat." This spells defeat for Phil Burnell.



Wurstbrot said:


> It's about teamwork, an ability not compatible with pigroach, has to be some stupid gimmick for kids. You don't need voice chat, but you will 100% fail if you go on your own. I also wondered which class is the most basic "soldier like" one, he will pick and stick with it. Or he remembers his own words and will try some of these classes - until he finds the most basic soldier like.





Asperchewy said:


> Fun fact: I've been playing Apex for a few hours now and can tell you right off the bat, that Phil will blame EVERYTHING on his teammates. He's gonna flip if someone picks the class he wants to be as well. Expect god levels of lobby quits.



Phil took the opportunity to tweet his opinion on Apex Legend's current success.














actually said:


> I just checked on Twitch. None of the top few rows, save for one, have #ad or #sponsored (you know, as required by Twitch and by law). And the one that does is sponsored by someone who is not the game maker. So Phil's salty and, shock, wrong



After airing his opinions, Phil then scheduled himself to play it.





Phil played Apex Legends Co-Op (arranged teams with mics on) for the first (and possibly last) time on Feb-10-2019. One of Phil's two worst Co-Op fears were realized. He was not verbally undermined by trolls. Rather, his viewers were introduced to someone much more likable than himself



PenskeMaterial said:


> 10/2/19 - The day Brian BLACKED Phil.
> 
> This is great, Phil's chat LOVES Brian, can't stop talking about him, and Phil can't attack them for it like he did when Wings was in his chat. He has to sit there and pretend it doesn't bother him, but inside the salt level is rising, he can't stand not being the center of attention.





Nina Hagen said:


> Brian "TigerPowered" Deneal, one of extremely few people to wade into detractor waters and still be in Phil's good graces. Appeared on the SoKast twice (eps. 28 and 43) and sat through a Let's Endure of Mortal Kombat 9 with them on the latter occasion. If Phil didn't drop the acquaintance at that point, Brian's relatively safe from becoming a detractor meme.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Feb 6, 2019)

So...sponsored streams are bad...except when Phil engages in them on Twitch. Didn't big mouth learn his lesson the first time he got in shit for whining about shills and "not real gamers?" I guess in Goutopia, the only thing that matters is if it makes Phil money.


----------



## James Smith (Feb 6, 2019)

He's showing this game zero respect. Who wants to bet he has sauce leftover and is doing sauce today out of spite for the game?


----------



## Pargon (Feb 6, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> He's showing this game zero respect. Who wants to bet he has sauce leftover and is doing sauce today out of spite for the game?



I suspect it's a safety net. Losing badly? Gotta stir the sauce. Paypig teammates drop out? Gotta stir the sauce. Detractor comes in over chat? Ya gotta stir that sauce.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 6, 2019)

is it me or can phil not survive 10mins without complaining, moaning, bitching or being a hypocrite. 

i would hope fkin so, would really explain alot


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm normally one to scoff at hype and shit but goddamn Phil takes it to a new level. Nothing wrong with paying prominent streamers to play your game as long as it's clear that it's a paid advertisement.

As usual, Phil's just turbo-fucking-salty he's not getting a slice of the pie.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 6, 2019)

I've been playing it lately and here are my predictions for DSP:


No solo - So he is forced to communicate with actual humans
He'll constantly drop solo because he can't stand others to dictate where he'll land
This will cause him to always get blacked 3v1 
"My team is useless, I have *number of kills* and they don't do anything"
"No, I can't play with fans. There will be a lot of troll activity, okay?"
"This game is a ripoff of Blackout, Respawn just made a lazy ripoff of Blackout. What a bunch of idiots!"
This game sucks because there are no bathrooms to hide in
Lag
"I got disconnected dood, what a broken shitty game!"
"Stupid gimmicks, X game was better because it didn't have gimmicks"
*Mutes teammates*
Just finished writing this and came to the conclusion that this is every game ever for DSP.

feelsbadman


----------



## Haunter (Feb 6, 2019)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Nothing wrong with paying prominent streamers to play your game as long as it's clear that it's a paid advertisement.
> 
> As usual, Phil's just turbo-fucking-salty he's not getting a slice of the pie.



I'll put this in the OP:



actually said:


> I just checked on Twitch. None of the top few rows, save for one, have #ad or #sponsored (you know, as required by Twitch and by law). And the one that does is sponsored by someone who is not the game maker. So Phil's salty and, shock, wrong


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 6, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> I watched Sterling's video and can only agree. Well, despite the fact he enjoy's not a single game made in the history of mankind (except for walking simulators), but Apex is clearly not a game for Phil. It's about teamwork, an ability not compatible with pigroach, has to be some stupid gimmick for kids. You don't need voice chat, but you will 100% fail if you go on your own. I also wondered which class is the most basic "soldier like" one, he will pick and stick with it. Or he remembers his own words and will try some of these classes - until he finds the most basic soldier like.
> 
> That being said, could be worth watching him. Restreamed.


Yeah, it is the teamwork that he mainly is going to have problems with, he is going to bitch so much on any teammate for not making him win it easily.


----------



## TVBForever (Feb 6, 2019)

>Be Phil.
>Schedules an upcoming let's play on a sponsored game for that day.
>Sponsors said game only to promote in a very negative light couple days prior to scheduled livestream.

It ain't surprising considering his series of bitching, complaining, and ultimate contradictions (which says a whole lot). Staying classy as usual, Phil.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Feb 6, 2019)

He's gonna be miserable which is sad because the game is actually good.


----------



## Haunter (Feb 6, 2019)

TVBForever said:


> >Be Phil.
> >Schedules an upcoming let's play on a sponsored game for that day.
> >Sponsors said game only to promote in a very negative light couple days prior to scheduled livestream.
> 
> It ain't surprising considering his series of bitching, complaining, and ultimate contradictions (which says a whole lot). Staying classy as usual, Phil.



Just to be clear, Phil's not being sponsored to play Apex Legends, and apparently not many streamers have been.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 6, 2019)

I see. So Phil is just once again making wild assumptions because of a game's hype then


----------



## The Manglement (Feb 6, 2019)

He is going to fucking despise this game. It has mandatory teamplay and an online game, so he's going to fuck himself over then endlessly bitch about bad connections and shitty teammates. 



MarineTrainedTard said:


> I see. So Phil is just once again making wild assumptions because of a game's hype then



Phil doesn't understand why human beings would enjoy a video game, so he just assumes that any popularity they gain is due to corporate shenanigans and not people enjoying them. He thinks everyone's life is as genuinely joyless as his.


----------



## Comma (Feb 6, 2019)

I love how he backed himself into a corner before even touching the game because of his dumb rant on Twitter. He's given people reason to give him a hard time, no matter what he'll think of the game.

1) He likes the game: people will shit on him for liking the game because he called the millions of people sheep and other content creators shills for already liking the game on day one, or
2) He doesn't like the game: people will shit on him for not giving the game a fair chance and hating it from the very beginning just out of principle/spite/being bad at the game.

And we all know what condition DSP sets for liking a game: he needs to do well. Looking at some of the game mechanics and FPS skills involved, I highly doubt he'll be succesful *unless* he actually does something logical for a change and forms a team with people he knows/can communicate with/that will carry him. Though my knowledge of the game is purely based on PC footage, and I know the console variants of FPS games tend to be a lot more forgiving because of controller potato aim.
But him fumbling around, basically playing solo and/or with randoms? Meh, I think he'll get his ass handed to him and the party will soon be over. He might even shit on the game the same night while playing Blackout, claiming that this is a REAL and GOOD Battle "Royal" (I roll my eyes every time he pronounces "Royale" like this) game.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 6, 2019)

Comma said:


> And we all know what condition DSP sets for liking a game: he needs to do well.


Or he needs to make enough cash.
If he gets enough money thrown at the screen, he will play it into oblivion even if he keeps losing and clearly doesn't enjoy the game.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 6, 2019)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> I'm normally one to scoff at hype and shit but goddamn Phil takes it to a new level. Nothing wrong with paying prominent streamers to play your game as long as it's clear that it's a paid advertisement.
> 
> As usual, Phil's just turbo-fucking-salty he's not getting a slice of the pie.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Also considering how heavy the game relies on staying as a team, you have the ability to ping enemies and items, phils not gonna do that, He'll Hoard.
Hell when you jump from the ship it chooses a jump leader. Phil wont want that pressure, he'll most likely hit Circle which lets you jump solo. You also cant camp, the map isnt big enough for it. The circle closes faster then any of the other BR games out there. Also one of the Legends has a anti camper ability where they can ping everything in the surrounding area. and most teams run that Legend due to wanting to know where all the pick ups are. He wont follow Squad Synergy. 
He is not gonna like this game, if he does, i'll eat my non existent hat.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 6, 2019)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I'll expect a similar performance when he inevitably caves and plays Anthem as well.


----------



## actually (Feb 6, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Just to be clear, Phil's not being sponsored to play Apex Legends, and apparently not many streamers have been.



There have been a couple since then, except that, oddly, the streamers who I saw were sponsored for a stream then continued to play it...it's almost like they really enjoyed the game and had so much fun that they wanted to come back to it even when they weren't being paid by a company to do so. Weird.



Comma said:


> 1) He likes the game: people will shit on him for liking the game because he called the millions of people sheep and other content creators shills for already liking the game on day one, or
> 2) He doesn't like the game: people will shit on him for not giving the game a fair chance and hating it from the very beginning just out of principle/spite/being bad at the game.



For normal people, you'd be right. If he somehow likes the game, he'll defend it by saying that he's being real and AHNEST because he wasn't sponsored like _those elitists_. He will have given the game a fair shake just like the rest of the Average Joes (TM) and liked it. If he (almost certainly) hates it, he'll decry it as a hyped-up shitfest, just like he did with DBFighterZ and KH3.

I'm just looking forward to hearing him bitch about lag and stuff, because the game itself honestly looks like a blast.


----------



## Draza (Feb 6, 2019)

Teamwork and DSP don't go together.


----------



## Equinox_ (Feb 6, 2019)

Wonder how long it'll take before he calls a squad that killed him pussies because they killed him 3v1...in a squad game.


----------



## James Smith (Feb 6, 2019)

There will be multiple cries of "Their whole team spawned behind me!" when really the other team is just traveling together.


----------



## thebonesauce (Feb 6, 2019)

I expect to see Phil finding someone/something to blame for him being terrible and dragging the rest of the team down.


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 6, 2019)

My god he is a miserable cunt. "Marketing hype. . ." Or maybe people saw a free to play game from the makers of Titan Fall and said "sure lemme try it. . . this game is fun."


----------



## Slander Man (Feb 6, 2019)

Let's be clear, he already hates the game because they were so brash as to market it right and get popular without including him in the deal.

He's only playing it to trash on it as hard as he can and shove it in the face of his "fans" that begged for him to play it. It's going to be a salt fest to end all salt fests.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (Feb 6, 2019)

I love how he thinks he can cook Italian food because he's some % Italian. That fucking sauce he makes looks like trash, just awful. Wouldn't even feed to Wings.
Dave is like the kid who plays CoD and all of a sudden thinks he knows everything about guns.


----------



## DoubleSideKy (Feb 6, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Just to be clear, Phil's not being sponsored to play Apex Legends, and apparently not many streamers have been.



Who would want to sponsor Phil after these lovely incidents

"Fuck you Bandai Namco, suck my fucking dick you cock suckers." (DBZ Fighterz)
"It's called a lack of effort, they didn't even try fucking to make a game. Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5? More like Tony Hawk Pro Skater fucking die! Don't ever make a fucking game with Tony Hawk in it." (Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5)
"What a bunch of dumb fuck game developers and I mean that" (Assassin's Creed Odyssey)
"What the fuck were they thinking? They are complete idiots. Complete fucking morons" & "Complete Nintendo garbage"(Super Smash Ultimate)
"What a bunch of fucking idiots who made this fucking mission" (Red Dead Redemption 2)


----------



## thebonesauce (Feb 6, 2019)

DoubleSideKy said:


> Who would want to sponper Phil after these lovely incidents
> 
> "Fuck you Bandai Namco, suck my fucking dick you cock suckers." (DBZ Fighterz)
> "It's called a lack of effort, they didn't even try fucking to make a game. Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5? More like Tony Hawk Pro Skater fucking die! Don't ever make a fucking game with Tony Hawk in it." (Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5)
> ...


 Also Phil;
“I’m really enjoying the game so far, I don’t really have anything bad to say about it!” (Assassin’s Creed Odyssey sponsored stream)


----------



## TVBForever (Feb 7, 2019)

DoubleSideKy said:


> Who would want to sponsor Phil after these lovely incidents
> 
> "Fuck you Bandai Namco, suck my fucking dick you cock suckers." (DBZ Fighterz)
> "It's called a lack of effort, they didn't even try fucking to make a game. Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5? More like Tony Hawk Pro Skater fucking die! Don't ever make a fucking game with Tony Hawk in it." (Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5)
> ...





thebonesauce said:


> Also Phil;
> “I’m really enjoying the game so far, I don’t really have anything bad to say about it!” (Assassin’s Creed Odyssey sponsored stream)


One of my favorites thus far is with his playthrough of Spiderman for the PS4.

On release: "This game's pretty good. I have no problems whatsoever."

Three and a half months later: "This game is the worst I've played! This game's DLC is a fuckin' humongous ripoff!"


----------



## JMR (Feb 7, 2019)

> Edit: I turned away from my computer to watch Tombstone, and turn back to DSP performing two handed simulated fellatio.
> 
> What the fuck did I miss?


Quote is from the main thread. In his last stream (Minecraft) Phil bemoaned Apex Legends' popularity, using really suspect pantomine to show how people eat up hype. (That's not how I eat noodles.)

https://streamable.com/vd8fu


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 7, 2019)

Pargon said:


> At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I'll expect a similar performance when he inevitably caves and plays Anthem as well.


He could have played it during the free demo. That would help him get some new viewers. 
But it's DSP. 
Now he'll shill out $60 after the hype has died and complain nobody cares about it.


----------



## Asperchewy (Feb 7, 2019)

If there's a restream of this today, someone please post link so I can watch the archive later.


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

actually said:


> For normal people, you'd be right. If he somehow likes the game, he'll defend it by saying that he's being real and AHNEST because he wasn't sponsored like _those elitists_. He will have given the game a fair shake just like the rest of the Average Joes (TM) and liked it. If he (almost certainly) hates it, he'll decry it as a hyped-up shitfest, just like he did with DBFighterZ and KH3.
> 
> I'm just looking forward to hearing him bitch about lag and stuff, because the game itself honestly looks like a blast.


I just realized that he could, and probably will, take the middle road to avoid any kind of shit storm: he could say the game's "okay", not great, not bad. Just a decent, 7 out of 10, run-of-the-mill Battle Royale game, but certainly not worthy of all the hype.

Damn it, he's so smart!


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 7, 2019)

I wonder how many detractors decided to give Apex Legends a try based off of Phil screeching about it. I don't bother with DA MARKETING HYPE so I had only barely heard of it, but since Phil sperged out about it, it got brought up on here, and everyone here says it's fun so I thought I might as well try it. I guess Phil "I added 400,000 sales to Street Fighter 4" Burnell's seal of approval really does matter, just not in the way that he thinks.


----------



## JMR (Feb 7, 2019)

A really bad part of his last co-op (RDR2) was his shout-outs, cheers, or talking to chat into a "hot mic". Other streamers have software, sometimes hardware push-to-talk solutions to let them talk to their teammates separate from the stream and vice versa. But not Phil, no. If he says bye to Derich or begs chat for participation, everyone on his team's gotta suffer that, too.


----------



## The tired cat (Feb 7, 2019)

Well, means we can prepare for his teammates to tell him to STFU, since they don't care for his e-begging or whining about his house and instead want him not to suck in the game, since they have to revive his ass for the sixth time.


----------



## thebonesauce (Feb 7, 2019)

Wait, is this a shill stream? Am I missing something?


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 7, 2019)

Asperchewy said:


> If there's a restream of this today, someone please post link so I can watch the archive later.


----------



## The MemeTaker (Feb 7, 2019)

Asperchewy said:


> If there's a restream of this today, someone please post link so I can watch the archive later.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/perpetual-dsp-restream.51598/


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 7, 2019)

so how many rounds will he play through?
i'm betting he runs away from 75% of them
because they either go "Hey aren't you that guy...?"
or he dies once and ragequits because MY TEAMMATES SUK DOOD NOT MY FAULT!!!


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 7, 2019)

thebonesauce said:


> Wait, is this a shill stream? Am I missing something?


I think it's just a reference to Phil's jealous IT'S JUST MARKETING HYPE Twitter rant on the game/people streaming it.


----------



## James Smith (Feb 7, 2019)

25 minutes of music and slideshow so far. Is this a record?


----------



## Xerxers (Feb 7, 2019)

So kat told him not to eat fast food anymore and he agreed, and she also told him to sell all his blu-rays which he did instantly lol
Pussy whipped. 

Pathetic dsp


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 7, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> 25 minutes of music and slideshow so far. Is this a record?



No the record is when he left the camera on, that was an eternity there for me (yes I was one of the few "children" when I saw that live, May 1, 2016, I'd never forgotten what u witnessed)


----------



## Asperchewy (Feb 7, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


>


Thx, this is the archive I was looking for



The MemeTaker said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/perpetual-dsp-restream.51598/


This is a live re-stream not an archive. Thx anyways though.

Edit: Tevins re-streams are unlisted, thats what what I asking about, a direct link for later. Sorry for the confusion. I'm looking forward to the salt later tonight.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

Just turned on Phils stream to see if he have started playing APEX yet, first thing i hear is he supposedly was out walking for 11 hours yesterday... Someone else also think that sounds weird and unrealistic?

Edit:
To be more correct!
Phil: "So 11 straight hours of movement, activity and exercise by walking around!"


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> Just turned on Phils stream to see if he have started playing APEX yet, first thing i hear is he supposedly was out walking for 11 hours yesterday... Someone else also think that sounds weird and unrealistic?



He was out 11 hours yesterday.  He considers leaving the house activity even if it's driving in his car, and was talking about how it was necessary to be active every so often.  That's how much he holds up in his house.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 7, 2019)

Stir the sauce #1


----------



## thebonesauce (Feb 7, 2019)

Some anon got cucked, gave him $60 and said he worked 6 hours to give that to Phil. Phil’s cartoon wolf eyes made that AHOOGA noise and he ignored the guy’s message about working 6 hours to support him.

Pathetic.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 7, 2019)

Of course he picked the standart battle dude with a big shield as his first class.
Also one of his teammates quit or jumped on his own. And his other teammate just ran away.
LOL.
Sadly no mic yet.

I have to say, this game looks interesting.


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> Sadly no mic yet.


He has muted voice comms. The dude on his team is constantly talking or at least transmitting, but there's no sound and DSP is completely ignoring it.

Lol, he died within literally 2 seconds of his first enemy encounter because he was walking around on his own. He let out a big SIGH.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Feb 7, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> He was out 11 hours yesterday.  He considers leaving the house activity even if it's driving in his car, and was talking about how it was necessary to be active every so often.  That's how much he holds up in his house.



I mean, this is coming from the man that said that his blood was pumping because he put clothes in the washer and also the same man who somehow sweats like a pig while playing videogames.


----------



## Draza (Feb 7, 2019)

>BR game that requires open communication and teamwork.
>Doesn't use mic and mutes everyone.

Come the fuck on, Dave.


----------



## ZB 584 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pausing the stream after one match to go stir his nasty diabetes sauce. Absolutely shameless. He couldn't give less of a shit about his stream or viewership, if he tried.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 7, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> Just turned on Phils stream to see if he have started playing APEX yet, first thing i hear is he supposedly was out walking for 11 hours yesterday... Someone else also think that sounds weird and unrealistic?
> 
> Edit:
> To be more correct!
> Phil: "So 11 straight hours of movement, activity and exercise by walking around!"



He would be in the hospital right now if that were true. The atrophy that has developed in his entire buddy renders him useless after about 10 minutes I would assume.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

I guess one could argue that DSP was in a firefight or the zone was closing in the first game, but I'd be shocked if DSP spends his time reviving any of his teammates in this game.

I'd put the over/under on 1.5.


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

One of his first complaints is about the game running at about 40 fps. 

Dood in chat does a 50 bitch here noting he should turn off super sampling because it doesn't benefit this game and only makes it look and run worse. DSP refuses because he thinks it's a hassle to turn it off and says that the devs should have optimized their game better.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

Xerxers said:


> So kat told him not to eat fast food anymore and he agreed, and she also told him to sell all his blu-rays which he did instantly lol
> Pussy whipped.
> 
> Pathetic dsp


I dont buy either!

---
So he accused other streamers to be sponsored yet again!

  
Can someone point out any among the top 36?


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Feb 7, 2019)

Comma said:


> One of his first complaints is about the game running at about 40 fps.
> 
> Dood in chat does a 50 bitch here noting he should turn off super sampling because it doesn't benefit this game and only makes it look and run worse. DSP refuses because he thinks it's a hassle to turn it off and says that the devs should have optimized their game better.
> 
> Jesus Christ.



Opening the menu and switching something could take hours! He might get stuck in the menus, and then who will stir the sauce, dood?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 7, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> He was out 11 hours yesterday.  He considers leaving the house activity even if it's driving in his car, and was talking about how it was necessary to be active every so often.  That's how much he holds up in his house.


Willing to bet he just has Khet drive him around like he had Panda drive his ass around. All those stores Phil had to be dragged into across a mall to buy Khet a bunch of shit.


----------



## King Buzzo (Feb 7, 2019)

God, is DSP that lazy not to change one simple setting for a game? Ffs, do it when you go to stir your dumb sauce.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

King Buzzo said:


> God, is DSP that lazy not to change one simple setting for a game? Ffs, do it when you go to stir your dumb sauce.



I don't think it's laziness; I think it's his need to always be right.

He thinks that the game SHOULD work at his current setting, so if it doesn't it's the game's fault; he didn't do anything wrong.

Same thing he said about the Kingdom Hearts 3 difficulty settings.  DSP gets in his head how a game SHOULD work, and if it doesn't actually work that way then it's a failure with the game.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 7, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> He was out 11 hours yesterday.  He considers leaving the house activity even if it's driving in his car, and was talking about how it was necessary to be active every so often.  That's how much he holds up in his house.



most people are out at least 9 hours a day. why does he even bother to mention it. dude should just stick true with being a groundhog. saying you went out and making an ordeal of it just makes you seem even more pathetic


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 7, 2019)

He isn't doing as bad as in Blackgout, quite honestly, quite surprised. He also uses those "gimmicks" way more often and has a partly tactical view in combat. He also uses the ping function and pays attention to his team (okay alien, what have you done to DSP?!). Only time can tell when he will drop all of that, but here does my question comes in:
Why is he refusing to do any of that in Blackgout? Because it's a Call of Duty and CoD has no place for "gimmicks"? Because he is not literally forced to stuck with a team?

Well, back to stiring his sauce. I'm not a cook nor am I good at cooking, so does it really need all day to get the taste he wants?

Just realizing how much he sincerely likes to get skins and useless flashy effects for his character. Wasn't this all stupid shit for kids some days ago? Damn hypocrite.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

gaarashatan said:


> most people are out at least 9 hours a day. why does he even bother to mention it. dude should just stick true with being a groundhog. saying you went out and making an ordeal of it just makes you seem even more pathetic


He tries to appear as fit as possible, like he is LTG!


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

Why do I get the feeling DSP was happy that his two teammates were killed early so that he could play this round on his own?

Edit: He looks desparate for a bathroom to camp out in right now.

Double Edit: Hey, DSP actually made a funny joke about being disappointed there were no bathrooms.  He can be self-aware when he wants to be.


----------



## The tired cat (Feb 7, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> He isn't doing as bad as in Blackgout, quite honestly, quite surprised. He also uses those "gimmicks" way more often and has a partly tactical view in combat. He also uses the ping function and pays attention to his team (okay alien, what have you done to DSP?!). Only time can tell when he will drop all of that, but here does my question comes in:
> Why is he refusing to do any of that in Blackgout? Because it's a Call of Duty and CoD has no place for "gimmicks"? Because he is not literally forced to stuck with a team?



I think that's the thing, when it comes to CoD he's trying to be like all the pro CoD players who can go Lone Wolf and usually do get more kills and get their team trough the battle and get kill streaks to activate their moves. Problem is that those people worked up those skills from CoD 4, but Phill boy ain't like that so, he course assumes he could instantly become this CoD bad ass despite the clear fact he doesn't have much skill in this category. Here, Phill boy cannot be the hot shit lone Wolf and  he needs to pretty much be part of the group if they wanna make progress or win.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

So 4 matches in, only one left of his squad and he wanna find a toilet to camp in...


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 7, 2019)

"Sadly there are no toilets in the game. I want to play the game and camp in the bathroom", said as dry as possible.

Was this... was this a real joke on his own behalf without laughing at it? What's going on here?
He has to be in super-shill-mode. Not the usual blame. Not the usual salt. Nothing. All of this is irritating as fuck right now.

Quite honestly if he keeps this up, even as a quite time streamer, this could turn into his regular go-to-game. He won't.

Edit: Everyone in his chat tells him to turn of supersampling for better performance. Gets ignored despite the fact he commentated on it earlier: "It changes nothing in Blackout". Also bans people for pointing out this setting and his chat with ~good views~ (over 600) goes apeshit because he is this toxic to his audience. Okay then!

BIG EDIT 2:
Yes, it's shill-mode. He got a new skin, has not make aggressive disgusting pig noises about it, but just said very dry "I am very excited, a new rare skin". Fair enough, really. In fact every time you expect him to shout like a lunatic he does it in a shill voice and keeps in most of the usual insults.
Also his complain he is confused with the controlls because the usual "grenade throw" in other games is now "ping": Fair enough! This will change over time, but he is new in the game.
His opinion that there are too many different items? Fair enough! If you are new in it's easy to get confused. They could have made it slimer in this aspect for sloooooow miiiindeeeed newcomers. He also said right now it's "a bit much at the start, but the more you play the better you will understand it". Fair fucking enough, it's true.

The lesser he has to shout useless salty complains the more willing I am to give him the benefit of the doubt here, because there is no hateful mindset on stage. I don't have to agree with everything, he can have his opinion I probably don't understand at it's fullest.

So what have I learned today?
- Phil can be an okayish snort-free streamer if he wants to.
- Tevin starts to annoy me for obviously just shitting on DSP for the sake of it. Come on dude, give him at least a small dose of approval.

(Maybe I missed something super toxic, was showering)


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> So 4 matches in, only one left of his squad and he wanna find a toilet to camp in...


TOBE FAIR I think that was Phil's attempt at a joke. It's hard to tell when there's someone as crushingly unfunny as Phil, I know.


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

Instead of shooting two sittings ducks, he pings them (marks them). Blames the controls in a mocking voice.

Gets rekt instantly by an enemy after this, goes off on a rant about this game using a different button for the grenades than all other games.

Goes on a banning spree for people questioning his complaints.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Dies, finishes 3rd. 0 kills. Who saw that coming?


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

Comma said:


> Instead of shooting two sittings ducks, he pings them (marks them). Blames the controls in a mocking voice.


He claims that he wanted to throw a grenade on them and then shoot and kill them, only problem was he was being targeted by a sniper from another team, which according to him was bullshit!


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

This pacifist (no kills) speedrun of a battle royale game is pretty boring so far.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asking him to turn supersampling off to improve framerate gets you a manual ban.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 7, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> Double Edit: Hey, DSP actually made a funny joke about being disappointed there were no bathrooms.  He can be self-aware when he wants to be.


is it being self-aware if you need someone else to point it out for you?

honestly, if there were no detractor memes, phil would never attempt a "joke" at "his expense"
hell, we could make up shit and phil would just eventually repeat it

we can randomly start talking about how he says "Sauce" in a bad way, maybe get tevin's chat in on it
6 months later "SO I GOT DIS SAUCE EMOTE ARF ARF ARF COME TO MUH CHILL STRIM AND SUB FOR MUH SAUCE EMOTE, SOUND GOOD?!"


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

Wanders off alone again, leaving his two teammates. Kills Downs two enemies, gets downed by a third. Asks: "Where's my team!?"

Gets killed soon after, says HE did well, but his team sucked because they got killed trying to rescue him.



Now complains about there not being any mods around today.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

Phil: "Yeap!"

Please point them out Phil!


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

DSP says that relying on teamwork in a battle royale game is a crutch.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 7, 2019)

He is fucking DESPERATE not to like this game. He's probably mentally planning out his Tweets tonight already about how the game sucks and no one really likes it except for kids and shills. He's playing it the same way as any other BR game, but everything he says is negative. The map is confusing. There isn't enough health. The menus are poorly laid out. He's itching to be contrarian again.


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 7, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> DSP says that relying on teamwork in a battle royale game is a crutch.



How the fuck is teamwork in a game that's designed around 3-man teams a crutch? That's like saying using three characters in a Marvel vs Capcom game is a crutch. Jesus fuck Phil is such a pissbaby.


----------



## Runforyourlife (Feb 7, 2019)

Jesus Phil is a pig. Leaves his mic on so you can hear him take a leak


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

For the future:
He just confirmed that Kat is home and he spoke with her for 2 min as he stir the sauce!

Just made me think about all the times he claims he dont see her or how shes not around...


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 7, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> For the future:
> He just confirmed that Kat is home and he spoke with her for 2 min as he stir the sauce!
> 
> Just made me think about all the times he claims he dont see her or how shes not around...



Didn't he also claim a couple of days ago, that he had to shovel the snow because Khet needs to drive to work later.
So maybe she works the late shift this week?


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 7, 2019)

Tevin's restream just dropped from 1000 to 500 in a few minutes, and still dropping, sub400.


----------



## Draza (Feb 7, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Tevin's restream just dropped from 1000 to 500 in a few minutes, and still dropping, sub400.


It's happening to every other stream across YouTube.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 7, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> It's happening to every other stream across YouTube.



121 atm lol

EDIT: 50 viewers lol


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 7, 2019)

Tevin uses bots, he always used bots, Phil knew it for years.

Phil uses bits, he always used bits, Tevin knew it for years.

I'm sorry, I'll go to bed.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

There are literally more people in Tevin's chat than in his view count right now.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Feb 7, 2019)

This pig comes back from "stirring the gout sauce" and instantly goes through his phone.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 7, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> This pig comes back from "stirring the gout sauce" and instantly goes through his phone.



Checkin' for dem big tips! $$$


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Didn't he also claim a couple of days ago, that he had to shovel the snow because Khet needs to drive to work later.
> So maybe she works the late shift this week?


Fully possible, just mention it since he likes talking about how little he sees her and it is why he needs x days off!


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

Instead of this person getting an instant ban like anyone else who even remotely look like they're referencing Tevin, DSP thanks for and answers the cheer, saying: "Interesting".

Good job, DSP, you just completely exposed yourself (even more) for being a petty little man.

-edit- Also:


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

Tevin's view count fluxuations are legit more interesting to follow than DSP's gaming.

It's down to 10 now.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 7, 2019)

So he was using viewbots before 


EDIT:


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2019)

DSP just let his teammates die (revive timed out) because he refused to stop looting.

Then had the balls to say "I tried."

No you didn't.  We just watched you not even take a step towards the beacon.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

He have now with in a few minutes said "I can't get up there!" twice, there being the roof of a building, while standing in the stairs leading up on the roof both times!

edit:
@PieceofShet His chat seems more active than 3-4 people!


----------



## Comma (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow...

A long-time contributor throws him $3 in bits to suggest he should play this during downtime with mods and fans to get some better teamplay going. Only gives a thumbs up (whatever the fuck that means), doesn't say anything at all about the suggestion and *instantly *starts talking about contributions being good today.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 7, 2019)

If that giant rock was visible on the minimap he would have easily avoided it and survived...


 
What is he looking at on the screen actully?


----------



## actually (Feb 7, 2019)

I think it's important to note a couple of things here:

1) Phil not only didn't use _his_ mic to communicate with teammates, he didn't use the R1 ping system at all past the first game or so and also had his teammates' comms muted. You could see them trying to talk but could hear nothing. You might think this would mean Phil pays attention to pings from his teammates, but he legit ignored a full 80 seconds of "Revive me" ping _that he was standing next to_ and let his teammate die despite not being under fire. 
2) At the start of the stream and a couple of times during the stream, his fucking mod and buttboy Kekon offered to join his squad *and bring a 2nd person.* Phil could have had a full carry squad of obsequious fanboys and ignored him. Kekon, you probably read here--grow a fucking pair and realize that Phil doesn't give 2 shits about you outside of what money and free things he can get from you.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 7, 2019)

actually said:


> Kekon


Cuckon


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 7, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> So he was using viewbots before
> 
> 
> EDIT:




It was a site wide glitch on youtube. Some of the streamers I was watching were listed as having 10 viewers when there were couple hundred in chat. DSP was ignoring his teammates because he believes survival is most important thing in Battle royale so he only needs to focus on that.


----------



## BottledJoy (Feb 8, 2019)

I love when Phil plays multiple games. Not only because he's going to get bodied, but also because he's so scared of being trolled that he turns off all communication guaranteeing that he's going to get bodied.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 8, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> It was a site wide glitch on youtube. Some of the streamers I was watching were listed as having 10 viewers when there were couple hundred in chat. DSP was ignoring his teammates because he believes survival is most important thing in Battle royale so he only needs to focus on that.


In a game like this, your chances become close to 0 if your team dies. Might as well go and die with them. You get no participation ribbon for making it 3rd after running around the map for 25 min and getting gangbanged 3v1 in the end. That's equal to hiding in a bathroom the whole game

Also, the game reached 10m in the span of 72 hours. And according to Phil, EA spent MASSIVE amounts of money on paying twitch streamers (shills) to play it. Of course, none of this is backed up by anything so there you go.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 8, 2019)

BottledJoy said:


> I love when Phil plays multiple games. Not only because he's going to get bodied, but also because he's so scared of being trolled that he turns off all communication guaranteeing that he's going to get bodied.


Let's not forget that it is always his teammates fault for him dying and losing and not himself!


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 8, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> You get no participation ribbon for making it 3rd after running around the map for 25 min and getting gangbanged 3v1 in the end.



To DSP, it is an accomplishment though.

Maybe I'm imaging it, but DSP usually seemed to be glad that his teammates got killed because then he didn't have to follow them around anymore.  He could just grind out his Top-5 placings like he always does.

I don't think he revived a single teammate in his entire stream and only made a couple of half-assed attempts to do so.  There was one point where he got to a beacon and said that the guy he was about to revive had signed off.  Strangely he had another teammate needing to be revived, but DSP didn't signal the beacon for him or something?  Again I was only half paying attention at that point.


----------



## actually (Feb 8, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> I don't think he revived a single teammate in his entire stream and only made a couple of half-assed attempts to do so. There was one point where he got to a beacon and said that the guy he was about to revive had signed off. Strangely he had another teammate needing to be revived, but DSP didn't signal the beacon for him or something? Again I was only half paying attention at that point.



He had gotten one guy's flag/beacon and was heading to the place where you rez them, but that person disconnected (or got disconnected). While Phil ran to do that, his other teammate got downed. _That_ teammate started hitting the "Rez me" beacon to identify where he was. Phil was bitching about the other guy disconnecting and either didn't hear or flat ignored the second teammate's beacons for literally more than 60 seconds straight, even as he was running within line-of-sight of the downed player.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Feb 8, 2019)

He just complained about a lack of communication in a game where he's muted everyone.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 8, 2019)

He just bitched that he is the jumpmaster again... he was complaining thata he has to play the game and cant watch his phone while waiting. What a cruel world. He is a gamer btw.


----------



## Comma (Feb 8, 2019)

Somehow, some way, autism always seems to find DSP:


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 8, 2019)

PenisMuncher23 said:


> He just complained about a lack of communication in a game where he's muted everyone.


There's even an option to receive your teammates' VOIP as a text message in chat.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 8, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> There's even an option to receive your teammates' VOIP as a text message in chat.


Holy shit, really? That's actually really cool. Wonder how it would interpret DSPs voice to text.


----------



## Forbidden Math (Feb 8, 2019)

Today he mentioned he was apparently really skilled at Halo back in the day, so add that to the long list of classic FPS games we have 0 footage of Phil skillfully playing but he still insists he was great at. +10 fake gamer cred for DSP.


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 9, 2019)

. . .number one game on Twitch (in viewers), second to only Fortnite in streamers on PS4. . .and is playing a game he's beaten three times now.


----------



## thebonesauce (Feb 9, 2019)

ANDS! said:


> . . .number one game on Twitch (in viewers), second to only Fortnite in streamers on PS4. . .and is playing a game he's beaten three times now.



His schedule benefits nobody, not even himself. His stupid fucking schedule and his autistic specificity and punctuality have hindered him and his growth as a streamer. Every decision made up to this point has been to stick to the schedule, and he missed out on one of the most popular, most lucrative, and best longevity of any game released last year in Monster Hunter World. He could have squeezed that game and stretch it out for 6 months easy. With double the viewers and the paypigs. But he missed out because of his autistic schedule, and the fact that he’s lazy because when given the opportunity to take advantage of such a gift for most other streamers, he wasn’t up to investing time or losing money because he has to earn his wins.


----------



## draculapenis (Feb 10, 2019)

thebonesauce said:


> His schedule benefits nobody, not even himself. His stupid fucking schedule and his autistic specificity and punctuality have hindered him and his growth as a streamer. Every decision made up to this point has been to stick to the schedule, and he missed out on one of the most popular, most lucrative, and best longevity of any game released last year in Monster Hunter World. He could have squeezed that game and stretch it out for 6 months easy. With double the viewers and the paypigs. But he missed out because of his autistic schedule, and the fact that he’s lazy because when given the opportunity to take advantage of such a gift for most other streamers, he wasn’t up to investing time or losing money because he has to earn his wins.


REAL BUSINESS MEN need schedules, and Phil is a REAL BUSINESS MAN so therefore he needs a schedule for his REAL BUSINESS, MAN!
I also hate it so much that he mutes everyone. Not everyone knows who you are and wants to randomly make fun of you, you jackass. And on top of that, god forbid your viewers see anyone take you down a peg in-game or try to cooperate with you; that would break the gaslight narrative you've set up that you're the god gamer and it's always your teammates' fault. And selfishly, it would be way funnier to see more people tell him how much he sucks while he flounders for a response, usually ending up just mimicking them while he frantically tries to mute.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 10, 2019)

lol of course is Cuckon that he is teaming up with today

"It is DIFFERENT today, I will be LEADING A TEAM of people that I know that arent trolls or braindead noobs to play this squad based game" *SNorrrt*


Are you sure he is the LEADER? Cuckon reportedly has been playing this game nonstop on his 4 people stream every night and so is the other paypig, so who's leading who? Phil was TERRIBLE last game, refused to communicate and refuse to help teammate

On the plus side, what that means is we will likely hear Cuckon's fag voice again today


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 10, 2019)

draculapenis said:


> REAL BUSINESS MEN need schedules, and Phil is a REAL BUSINESS MAN so therefore he needs a schedule for his REAL BUSINESS, MAN!
> I also hate it so much that he mutes everyone. Not everyone knows who you are and wants to randomly make fun of you, you jackass. And on top of that, god forbid your viewers see anyone take you down a peg in-game or try to cooperate with you; that would break the gaslight narrative you've set up that you're the god gamer and it's always your teammates' fault. And selfishly, it would be way funnier to see more people tell him how much he sucks while he flounders for a response, usually ending up just mimicking them while he frantically tries to mute.


He could just stop using DarkSydePhil as his moniker for every single game.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 10, 2019)

Phil just SNORTED massively, one of the loudest I've ever heard

Chat exploded and one guy asked him to

"Could you move away from the Mic when you snorted? It's disturbing"

Phil manually banned the guy and lashed out another rant

"Stop fucking ask me why I snort, I have post-nasal drip and there's NOTHING I CAN DO about it. I've been doing this for 10 years and this symptom has been with me the entire time, so if you dont like then fuck off, i dont want to see you derail the chat on this. Post nasal drip is fucking incurable, okay? If you dont like it you might as well go BLAME GOD because he gave it to me and I CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT, morons"


What a nasty pig


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Feb 10, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil just SNORTED massively, one of the loudest I've ever heard
> 
> Chat exploded and one guy asked him to
> 
> ...


 God should tell him to set up a mute button for his mic , I feel like he belches and snorts INTO the mic just to try to “annoy” the duhtractors


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 10, 2019)

HolocaustDenier said:


> God should tell him to set up a mute button for his mic , I feel like he belches and snorts INTO the mic just to “annoy” the duhtractors


i feel like he does it to "dominate" his fans
he has to one up and impose himself on other people
and snorting into the mic is one way he does it

then again, if you unironically watch phil, you deserve to have the gouty man snort into your ear

(also good job at missing the complaint phil, people are saying don't snort into the mic, not just don't snort.)


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 10, 2019)

HolocaustDenier said:


> God should tell him to set up a mute button for his mic , I feel like he belches and snorts INTO the mic just to “annoy” the duhtractors



He does it for the same reason he was crushing his water bottle - it gives him a feeling of dominance over his viewers. Phil has never respected any of his fans, and he's conditioned himself to knowing that he can be a toxic sack of shit to them because his fanbase is too autistic to find someone else to watch.


----------



## Coin Ops (Feb 10, 2019)

He just said the "looming reality" is that he is going to lose his house. He claims he only has half of what he needs for taxes. He goes on to say unless a miracle happens he will either get a lien on his house or be put on a payment plan he knows he will be unable to afford.

Also, he and Kat are going out to eat for Valentine's Day and he's putting it on a credit card because he has no money.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 10, 2019)

This fat fuck just said the CONTRIBUTION HAS BEEN LOW and he will likely lose his house UNLESS SOMEONE LIKE EMERALD7 COMES BACK and contributed massively, then proceeded to have another long BEGGING session

It's Greed, it's Greed, GREED IS MASSIVELY STRONG

chat responded


----------



## actually (Feb 10, 2019)

Friendly reminder that E7's gifted subs amounted to a whopping $12,000 that Phil would not have otherwise reasonably expected. That _should _be 75% of what he estimates he owes. If he's actually putting $4000 of that elsewhere, well..that's on him.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 10, 2019)

lol sorry I post this late because I laughed my ass off

Phil just prestreamed for 1 hour 20 minute, then he waited for 30 sec of deadair to see if anyone else wanna contribute, no-one, then he said:

"Alright guys, let's end the prestream here, and we can.....................TAKE A 15 MINUTES BREAK because I have to setup a few things on my console, okay?"

Chat exploded again

He definitely can't setup his console overnight or before the stream, nor can he stop snorting


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Feb 10, 2019)

Haven't watched a DSP stream in a while, so his current fan "art" took me by surprise. 

What in the name of fuck is that shit? Who wasted their time to create these abominations? Sorry, I just can't handle the autism on display here.


----------



## Comma (Feb 10, 2019)

So he's going to do TWO extra "fundraiser" events for his taxes before April? I think he's really pushing his luck this way, even with his generally gullible fans...


----------



## Draza (Feb 10, 2019)

Well this is a cringe fest of stream. DSP sure does know how to pick his speds.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Feb 10, 2019)

After an hour and twenty min pre-stream, D$P took a break "to set up" for today's stream with mod Kekon and Brian, a guy he's teamed with b/4.  Folks asking why he couldn't set up his voice chat and lobby before or during his pre-stream were ridiculed ( in text chat messages ) and banned.  The stream was silent while he figured out his set up.  It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh man I turn on the stream just in time to see dark and his squad of losers get beat at the end

He’s smiling and giggling like a school girl though, weird how actual direct communication with a human can make even a rotten potatoe like dark pass for a human again, if only temporarily


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 10, 2019)

"Profes


Raven'sChild said:


> After an hour and twenty min pre-stream, D$P took a break "to set up" for today's stream with mod Kekon and Brian, a guy he's teamed with b/4.  Folks asking why he couldn't set up his voice chat and lobby before or during his pre-stream were ridiculed ( in text chat messages ) and banned.  The stream was silent while he figured out his set up.  It was quite entertaining.


"Professional"

This is something people have been mentioning for years. He doesn't give a fuck if people have to wait 15 minutes after an hour of yapping his jaw. That or he gets done with his shit and then he says "Okaaay, I'm going to take  5 minute break to use the bathroom," because he's been talking so long that his Mountain Dew Kickstart has had time to digest.


----------



## Coin Ops (Feb 10, 2019)

He just mentioned that he turned super sampling off to improve performance. Yesterday he banned several people who suggested he turn it off. Unreal.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Feb 10, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> "Profes
> 
> "Professional"
> 
> This is something people have been mentioning for years. He doesn't give a fuck if people have to wait 15 minutes after an hour of yapping his jaw. ...



D$P don't do anything off the clock including setting up his stream.  Never has.  Never will.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 10, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil just SNORTED massively, one of the loudest I've ever heard
> 
> Chat exploded and one guy asked him to
> 
> ...



except when kat is there or he shills out. BUT OTHER THAN THAT ITS A FUCKING MEDICAL CONDITION, NOTHING HE COULD DO DOOD



Coin Ops said:


> He just mentioned that he turned super sampling off to improve performance. Yesterday he banned several people who suggested he turn it off. Unreal.



what a fkin cunt



Coin Ops said:


> He just said the "looming reality" is that he is going to lose his house. He claims he only has half of what he needs for taxes. He goes on to say unless a miracle happens he will either get a lien on his house or be put on a payment plan he knows he will be unable to afford.
> 
> Also, he and Kat are going out to eat for Valentine's Day and he's putting it on a credit card because he has no money.



feel like ive been hearing about this "save the house" shit for years now. when does phil actually lose the fkin house? all starting to seem like some kind of scam


----------



## actually (Feb 10, 2019)

Anybody know who this "Brian" fellow is? They're not a mod, and the only one I'm aware of is that Brian Kirkatkins guy (https://twitter.com/briankirkatkins).

Edit: Apparently, Brian is "Rainbowflashkick". Youtube is here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuS274NplGox_7lLIB5XicA

And Twitter: https://twitter.com/rfk_briandeneal

Edit 2: Brian's actual remotely interesting commentary is really laying bare just how shit Phil is at his "job".


----------



## JMR (Feb 10, 2019)

After about an hour, I think it's a good team. Brian is a star: he has a strong voice, is helpful and appealing. (People in chat are asking 'How do we subscribe',' How do we donate?', 'He should be on more.') Kekon is like a Scrappy-Doo type: positive even if a bit out-matched. People like his laugh. Phil is being good, if a bit try-hardy. After ranting that there's nothing he can do about his post-nasal drip, he's stopped snorting for the co-op play. Odd that.

I mentioned how Phil was inconsiderate in previous co-ops, talking to his stream with no push-to-talk solution and making his teammates listen to all of it, but it's not so bad at the moment and Brian has been using the voice chat to answer questions over the stream.

Brian (low, black guy voice): "No, I am not bi-sexual."

I saw them come in second in their first game, but they've been struggling the past few.


EDIT: Phil shooting everything moving, including his teammates.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 10, 2019)

So apparently he thinks it is crazy that games are released in the middle of winter!


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 10, 2019)

When you get cucked on your own stream


----------



## PenskeMaterial (Feb 10, 2019)

10/2/19 - The day Brian BLACKED Phil. 

This is great, Phil's chat LOVES Brian, can't stop talking about him, and Phil can't attack them for it like he did when Wings was in his chat. He has to sit there and pretend it doesn't bother him, but inside the salt level is rising, he can't stand not being the center of attention.


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (Feb 10, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> When you get cucked on your own stream


Maybe an experience like this will make his paypigs realize almost anyone is more entretaining than Phil and they will try new streamers,and after seeing how good other streamers are compared to Phil,they will never come back


----------



## thebonesauce (Feb 10, 2019)

This is why Phil doesn’t like playing with others, if he isn’t getting trolled he’s being upstaged. Remember how angry he got when John Rambo hogged the spotlight?


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 10, 2019)

JMR said:


> After about an hour, I think it's a good team. Brian is a star: he has a strong voice, is helpful and appealing. (People in chat are asking 'How do we subscribe',' How do we donate?', 'He should be on more.') Kekon is like a Scrappy-Doo type: positive even if a bit out-matched. People like his laugh. Phil is being good, if a bit try-hardy. After ranting that there's nothing he can do about his post-nasal drip, he's stopped snorting for the co-op play. Odd that.
> 
> I mentioned how Phil was inconsiderate in previous co-ops, talking to his stream with no push-to-talk solution and making his teammates listen to all of it, but it's not so bad at the moment and Brian has been using the voice chat to answer questions over the stream.
> 
> ...


Lets not kid ourselves dark is not providing anything substantial to this team dynamic. all brian and kekon are doing is making it how painfully weird he is around other humans


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 10, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil just SNORTED massively, one of the loudest I've ever heard
> 
> Chat exploded and one guy asked him to
> 
> ...


Blame your drunk Mother for your FAS and gout.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 10, 2019)

After the break, Brian and Kekon seemed way less enthusiastic than before and are only talking if necessary.

Speculation time:
Did Dark actually told them to shut up because chat was asking for Brian the whole time?


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 10, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> After the break, Brian and Kekon seemed way less enthusiastic than before and are only talking if necessary.
> 
> Speculation time:
> Did Dark actually told them to shut up because chat was asking for Brian the whole time?




I would say its crazytalk but its dsp so probably. He even has Brian on speeddial.

We are watching cuckons stream in tevins house and dsps mic sound quality is utter garbage. HE also doesnt mute himself when talking about cheers and stuff. I only watch Choco on twitch and he always mutes himself when he doesnt talk to his teammates... but then again, HE IS SUCCESSFUL who people wanna watch.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 10, 2019)

inb4 brian is unpersoned


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 10, 2019)

Kekon putting on a better stream than Phil. 

Also Phil sounds like he's talking into a potato, three feet away from the mic.


----------



## bearsintrees (Feb 10, 2019)

There was a perfect moment in the first half of the stream where chat asked Phil to play R6 Siege and Brian offered to team up with and teach Phil how to play, which I actually think sounds like a fun and interesting once or twice a week series. Phil responded by saying that he really likes Rainbow Six and how realistic it is but did his usual "ehhhh, neeehhh, I don't know, I don't think so" because he wouldn't be any good and it would be hard to learn the game.

Something that having a friend to chat with and teach you the game might solve. He just willfully avoids collaboration and it's so weird.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 10, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> "ehhhh, neeehhh, I don't know, I don't think so" because he wouldn't be any good and it would be hard to learn the game.


so much for picking up a controller and playing at a professional level


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 10, 2019)

PenskeMaterial said:


> 10/2/19 - The day Brian BLACKED Phil.
> 
> This is great, Phil's chat LOVES Brian, can't stop talking about him, and Phil can't attack them for it like he did when Wings was in his chat. He has to sit there and pretend it doesn't bother him, but inside the salt level is rising, he can't stand not being the center of attention.



feel like were about to have another rambo saga, and phil is going to distance him and his fans from brian asap cause they like him more and phil has to be the center of attention for his ego


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 10, 2019)

Someone tipped 5 bucks to cuckon saying his stream is better than dsp's, and he started to shout at his viewers to defend dsp. WOW. 
Clipped from tevins stream


----------



## actually (Feb 10, 2019)

Kekon and Brian are chatting and quipping and Phil just sits in silence. This is amazing people-watching.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 10, 2019)

Phil is lucky that he can mark other players, notice that when ever he sees any he never calls out where they are but instead just simply says things like "I see them", "There they are" or "On my left/right", most other streamers i seen calls out the direction with numbers and low or high etc, while Phil expects anyone to see what he sees!


----------



## slacktauren (Feb 10, 2019)

One thing I've noticed when Phil is playing with voice coms he never laughs. It's like he has to keep a character up of no let anything get to him.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 10, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> There was a perfect moment in the first half of the stream where chat asked Phil to play R6 Siege and Brian offered to team up with and teach Phil how to play, which I actually think sounds like a fun and interesting once or twice a week series. Phil responded by saying that he really likes Rainbow Six and how realistic it is but did his usual "ehhhh, neeehhh, I don't know, I don't think so" because he wouldn't be any good and it would be hard to learn the game.
> 
> Something that having a friend to chat with and teach you the game might solve. He just willfully avoids collaboration and it's so weird.


I was going to say that Brian could be the new Rambo. Phil needs more..."friends" because these streams need more decent banter. Phil can't provide it, the most he can do is hope that Brian continues to do so until he forms his own following of former DSP fans.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 10, 2019)

So he finish the stream with saying that both Kek and Brian was the guys he played Destiny with and that it was a great stream... Now correct me if im wrong, but wasn't Phil carried those entire streams and he shit a lot on Destiny?


----------



## Alxmir23 (Feb 10, 2019)

brian wins the apex game for him ,phil(who died because he decided to recharge shield while being attacked) says THATS HOW ITS DONE
literally got his stupid ass carried


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 10, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> So he finish the stream with saying that both Kek and Brian was the guys he played Destiny with and that it was a great stream... Now correct me if im wrong, but wasn't Phil carried those entire streams and he shit a lot on Destiny?


Yes, and he preemptively shit on Destiny 2 during his CHILL Minecraft rant.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 10, 2019)

Alxmir23 said:


> brian wins the apex game for him ,phil(who died because he decided to recharge shield while being attacked) says THATS HOW ITS DONE
> literally got his stupid ass carried


Just mainly listen in on the conversations, but the little i saw it was mostly Phil running of from the group, even after they talked about sticking together!

Funny how he talked at the end about he might be the sniper in the future since he did a few good shoots in the last match only.
He is never a good sniper unless the enemy lines up for him!


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 10, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Someone tipped 5 bucks to cuckon saying his stream is better than dsp's, and he started to shout at his viewers to defend dsp. WOW.
> Clipped from tevins stream


jesus I cant tell if hes just a big cuck, a spaz, or mental. seems like all 3


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 10, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Someone tipped 5 bucks to cuckon saying his stream is better than dsp's, and he started to shout at his viewers to defend dsp. WOW.
> Clipped from tevins stream



"No talking shit about other streamers."

So we know Kekan didn't watch DSP's minecraft stream last night.

I didn't watch the fishing clip until this morning; I legit don't know how DSP avoided even a 24 hour suspension and quite frankly a permanent timeout could have been warranted.  I'm not saying this as a detractor, but objectively DSP's comments about other twitch streamers last night was just completely unacceptable.


----------



## Coin Ops (Feb 10, 2019)

Brian was the MVP. At the end of the stream he went on thanking everyone for the warm welcome. He was sincere, conversational, and humble. And likewise for Kekon, he was conversational and enthusiastic. And chat was throwing them gratitude.

DSP was screaming internally.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 10, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> while Phil expects anyone to see what he sees!


yeah, phil can't understand the idea that other people have their own lives, feelings, and experiences
jokes been made that phil thinks objects disappear when he closes his eyes, but the way his mind is degrading how ego-centric his world view is, it might come true.



Coin Ops said:


> Brian was the MVP. At the end of the stream he went on thanking everyone for the warm welcome. He was sincere, conversational, and humble. And likewise for Kekon, he was conversational and enthusiastic. And chat was throwing them gratitude.
> 
> DSP was screaming internally.


yeah, brian will be gone soon
people will be asking for brian and phil will flip his shit, piss all over him
then announce that brian was doing shady shit or stabbed him in the back


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Feb 10, 2019)

I imagine Phil will just start banning anyone who talks about Brian after the fact, insist that Brian wasn't really that good and try to imply he was being carried by Phil's beast mode and then shut down any conversation by saying it's against the rules to talk about other streamers/YouTubers (despite doing it all the time) and passive aggressively remind everyone he's the one here playing a game right now.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 10, 2019)

“ if I look down at the stream chat and all I see is BRIAN BRIAN BRIAN pretty soon it’s going to be BAN BAN BAN!”


----------



## actually (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks like he liked the money for now, as he will be playing with Kekon and Brian again next Sunday.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 11, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Someone tipped 5 bucks to cuckon saying his stream is better than dsp's, and he started to shout at his viewers to defend dsp. WOW.
> Clipped from tevins stream



"no talking shit about other streamers" except when its phil shitting on literally every other stream in the fucking world every fucking day pretty much


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 11, 2019)

How long before asking for Brian is a detractor meme?


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 11, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> How long before asking for Brian is a detractor meme?



I give it two weeks, tops.


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 11, 2019)

Watching Dr. Disrespect play this game it's pretty amazing the difference in quality. I'm not just talking about skill level. . .level of engagement with his audience and just general pleasantness. Even the "muppet" Ninja, has an interaction with his audience that is just levels above anything Phil could even be arsed to bother with. Yes DD is a character, but he feels far more real than the realest guy in the room Phil.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 11, 2019)

ANDS! said:


> Watching Dr. Disrespect play this game it's pretty amazing the difference in quality. I'm not just talking about skill level. . .level of engagement with his audience and just general pleasantness. Even the "muppet" Ninja, has an interaction with his audience that is just levels above anything Phil could even be arsed to bother with. Yes DD is a character, but he feels far more real than the realest guy in the room Phil.



I've watched 3 minutes of this stream, where his team got killed no less, and I can tell that DD has put more effort into the presentation of his channel than DSP has put into maybe anything ever.

It's amazing to me (not really) that DSP thinks he can just hit record and play the game with no other effort whatsoever other than hitting a split Youtube video button every hour and manually updating his leaderboard.


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 11, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> I've watched 3 minutes of this stream, where his team got killed no less, and I can tell that DD has put more effort into the presentation of his channel than DSP has put into maybe anything ever.
> 
> It's amazing to me (not really) that DSP thinks he can just hit record and play the game with no other effort whatsoever other than hitting a split Youtube video button every hour and manually updating his leaderboard.



The guy just literally, in between matches, popped in front of a preset green-screen that was him in front of this helicopter talking about integrating it into the game; just an off-the-cuff improv moment out of nowhere. Like he could literally just sit there with dead air between matches, but he realizes at the end of the day he is putting on a "show." Just that green-screen bit itself is absolutely more work than Phil has done. Like juxtapose this against his "I have no other ideas for X-Mas so let me get this two month old Bob Ross mustache. . .that'll be fun!"


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 11, 2019)

ANDS! said:


> The guy just literally, in between matches, popped in front of a preset green-screen that was him in front of this helicopter talking about integrating it into the game; just an off-the-cuff improv moment out of nowhere. Like he could literally just sit there with dead air between matches, but he realizes at the end of the day he is putting on a "show." Just that green-screen bit itself is absolutely more work than Phil has done. Like juxtapose this against his "I have no other ideas for X-Mas so let me get this two month old Bob Ross mustache. . .that'll be fun!"



That was such a great creative little moment.  Even if you didn't like it, you could tell that he put effort into it.  It's something.

DSP does nothing but yawn and look off to the side.  Also, goodness forbid DSP do anything in his "downtime".  He's so busy dood.  He only has time to do the raw streams.

Edit: Also something easily noticeable: DD is running towards his enemies to go kill them, not away from his enemies to go hide in a toilet for 11 minutes and hope they kill each other to sneak attack the last one or two.  DD's team killed 32 of the 57 enemies in a round they just won (12, 10, and 10 kills respectively).  I don't think DSP has killed 32 people combined in Blackout.  Shockingly, DSP's pacifist run is less entertaining.


----------



## Snake of Diamond (Feb 11, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> That was such a great creative little moment.  Even if you didn't like it, you could tell that he put effort into it.  It's something.
> 
> DSP does nothing but yawn and look off to the side.  Also, goodness forbid DSP do anything in his "downtime".  He's so busy dood.  He only has time to do the raw streams.
> 
> Edit: Also something easily noticeable: DD is running towards his enemies to go kill them, not away from his enemies to go hide in a toilet for 11 minutes and hope they kill each other to sneak attack the last one or two.  DD's team killed 32 of the 57 enemies in a round they just won (12, 10, and 10 kills respectively).  I don't think DSP has killed 32 people combined in Blackout.  Shockingly, DSP's pacifist run is less entertaining.


He's bored but constantly convinced himself and his audience to stay because he needs fake engagement instead of no engagement. As trash as I am at the game I enjoy it a little even though it has issues. DD takes the time to communicate with people he plays with and the audience while this game does nothing but highlight Phil's exact issue like PUBG. Even long stretches of nothing in these games streams will read comments or crack jokes Phil says nothing and looks like an old man watching a T.V in his rocking chair silently occasionally thinking blurting out shoutouts and cheers is engagement but has the same effect as reading ingredients out loud to strangers in a convienent store.


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 11, 2019)

There was one segment where it was literally 3 or 4 teams running at each other and someone said "This is like an action movie!" - and you could absolutely feel that energy with the chat/DD.

. . .and then there's Phil: "It only matters if I win. . .who cares if it's actually fun to watch for the viewer." Like the TTK, respawn mechanic, and short matches make this game almost OVERWATCH-esque in a constant flow of action, yet he still refuses to adopt a playstyle in BR that is actually enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 11, 2019)

ANDS! said:


> . . .and then there's Phil: "It only matters if I win. . .who cares if it's actually fun to watch for the viewer." Like the TTK, respawn mechanic, and short matches make this game almost OVERWATCH-esque in a constant flow of action, yet he still refuses to adopt a playstyle in BR that is actually enjoyable to watch.



DSP has literally stated when asked to go for more kills that "it's not about kills; the point of the game is to survive".

DSP realizes that going for more kills would put him at risk for more deaths, so he's happy to run and hide and grind out Top-5 placings and then brag about how good he's playing.  Him winning is entertaining to him so he believes it must be entertaining to his audience because he can't see things from other people's perspectives.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 11, 2019)

When I first started playing Blackout I camped out hard. Would almost always get top 10 with either 1 or 0 kills. I never got better and never had any real fun. Started going for kills and while I suck, the game instantly became way more enjoyable and tense.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Feb 11, 2019)

Brian's streams with D$P are numbered and I do think D$P had words with Brian during the break about it being 'his stream'.  There is such a marked difference b/4 and after the break this has to be the case.  D$P got jealous of all the attention his chat was showering upon Brian, BUT money talks and Brian pulled in more than a few shekels.  Thus, the co-op will continue albeit with a much more subdued Brian...unless the guy isn't a complete cuck and tells D$P thanks, but no thanks to future co-ops with restrictions.


----------



## Nina Hagen (Feb 11, 2019)

actually said:


> Anybody know who this "Brian" fellow is? They're not a mod, and the only one I'm aware of is that Brian Kirkatkins guy



Brian "TigerPowered" Deneal, one of extremely few people to wade into detractor waters and still be in Phil's good graces. Appeared on the SoKast twice (eps. 28 and 43) and sat through a Let's Endure of Mortal Kombat 9 with them on the latter occasion. If Phil didn't drop the acquaintance at that point, Brian's relatively safe from becoming a detractor meme.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 11, 2019)

Nina Hagen said:


> Brian "TigerPowered" Deneal, one of extremely few people to wade into detractor waters and still be in Phil's good graces. Appeared on the SoKast twice (eps. 28 and 43) and sat through a Let's Endure of Mortal Kombat 9 with them on the latter occasion. If Phil didn't drop the acquaintance at that point, Brian's relatively safe from becoming a detractor meme.




lol Look! He has already taken Brian out of the equation for the next Apex stream because he felt like the black man has stole his spot light last time from his paypigs




 


RIP Brian


----------



## Haunter (Feb 11, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> lol Look! He has already taken Brian out of the equation for the next Apex stream because he felt like the black man has stole his spot light last time from his paypigs
> 
> View attachment 663370
> 
> ...



Nah, Brian's safe. Their co-op is still on the schedule for Sunday.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Nah, Brian's safe. Their co-op is still on the schedule for Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 663385


Kekon_noooooooo.wav


----------



## JMR (Feb 12, 2019)

Maybe another poor game selection today.

In one of his last times playing PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds, Phil went against a monster PUBG tournament on Twitch that had shroud with like 100k+ viewers and Dr.Disrespect with over 50k.

Two Sundays ago Phil went back to Smash Ultimate to try the Piranha Plant DLC and saw middling results, possibly because some 200k viewers were watching the Smash Ultimate finals for Genesis 6 (year's first Smash major) on VGBootCamp and various other re-stream/alternate language Twitch channels.

Today is the first big Apex Legends tournament; it's streaming on Twitch Rivals but the participating streamers will of course be doing their own thing. shroud will probably get 150k-175k viewers (he's been getting up to 130k over the past few days playing Apex) and summit1g, Doc, and the official Twitch Rivals stream will get big views, too. As for Phil:


Apex Legends is leading his poll.


----------



## NotreallyPutin (Feb 12, 2019)

JMR said:


> Apex Legends is leading his poll.



I want to see him play it. I want to hear the cringy race jokes.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm excited for chat bringing up Brian again. Last stream was hilarious


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 12, 2019)

His shill rants are hilarious. EA did the right thing and blanketed Twitch with Apex the first few days. What happened after that ended. Streamers STAYED with the game because it was popular and genuinely a good game. Yet he's still whining that it's only popular because they're shilling.

. . .listening to Phil is like listening to talking heads on cable news who rarely get called out for their patently false statements.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 12, 2019)

its a ticking time bomb of drama and negativity. 

its gonna be juicy. cant wait to see phil lose his shit cause hes not the center of attention


----------



## Comma (Feb 12, 2019)

One hour and 15 minutes left on today's stream:








Wagequit/backburner/"people are bored of this game" coming up?

-edit- Wtf, I step away for three minutes, and he updated it to $41/200? Top tipper still the same, though. Just started watching, so don't know if simply forgot to update it until now.





-edit2- Aaaaand just got a $30 tip.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 12, 2019)

It's amazing watching a guy like DrDisrespect, who's team just won with 27 squad kills in 57 opponents (almost 50%, and I know they got at least 32 once), and then watching DSP play this game.


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 12, 2019)

If you want to see how this game plays with actual energy. . .watch the Twitch Rivals right now with DD.

. ..also something Phil would never do. (TLDW: streamer makes the holiday about someone other than themselves).


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 12, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> It's amazing watching a guy like DrDisrespect, who's team just won with 27 squad kills in 57 opponents (almost 50%, and I know they got at least 32 once), and then watching DSP play this game.


Have watched others play Apex than DrD and then swapped over to Phil and it is like "Are they playing the same game?".
But what you mostly notice is how much more these other streamers, in most cases, focus on learning the game quickly and they do and then plays it very seriously, while Phil expects someone to tell him everything and win it for him!

Any victories today? He tried sniping any?
Haven't been following at all.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 12, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> Have watched others play Apex than DrD and then swapped over to Phil and it is like "Are they playing the same game?".
> But what you mostly notice is how much more these other streamers, in most cases, focus on learning the game quickly and they do and then plays it very seriously, while Phil expects someone to tell him everything and win it for him!



The first thing I notice is that one is running towards enemies and one is running away from enemies.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 12, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> The first thing I notice is that one is running towards enemies and one is running away from enemies.


One likes standing out in the open as much as possible and the other one close to protection and sneaks around.

Edit:
Just saw him snipe with a G7 Scout and he hit 3 shots out of 12, 25% hit rate, while the one he shot at hit 3 of 3 or 4!


----------



## actually (Feb 12, 2019)

Comma said:


> One hour and 15 minutes left on today's stream:
> 
> View attachment 664095
> View attachment 664096
> ...



When he put the $15 tip up, he "updated" the total tips to $15 as well because he's stupid. So the $41 is the correct amount for that particular time.


----------



## JMR (Feb 12, 2019)

Ninja's team won the Twitch Rivals tournament, finishing one point ahead of second place. (I didn't even know he was playing.)





Damn. Do not forget.

I tuned in to Phil's stream for a little bit and thought he was really whiny. He kept complaining about his weapons: ' I only have X', 'Wish I could engage more but I only have X', 'I hope I find a better weapon because I only have X.' Kekon replied one time saying something like: 'Well, I'll trade you my (worse weapon) for your X' and Phil couldn't complain as much.

There was a match where Phil sniped two opponents, landing two headshots. And he kept reminding everyone about those two headshots up to and after the end of the match.

Phil and Kekon apparently played with randoms at first, but eventually found a third player. I forget his name and in the time I watched he didn't leave a lasting impression, but someone in chat said his stats were good.

Phil kept up the charade about not knowing how many viewers there are. Something like 'Well, I don't know how many viewers there are right now but a lot of people voted for me to play this game. I don't know if they showed up or not. _huhuh_ ' There was some reference to Brian at one point as kekon said maybe people were expecting something like Sunday and the "band getting back together" and Phil repeated it will be Sunday as Brian is otherwise working.


----------



## actually (Feb 12, 2019)

JMR said:


> Phil and Kekon apparently played with randoms at first, but eventually found a third player. I forget his name and in the time I watched he didn't leave a lasting impression, but someone in chat said his stats were good.
> 
> Phil kept up the charade about not knowing how many viewers there are. Something like 'Well, I don't know how many viewers there are right now but a lot of people voted for me to play this game. I don't know if they showed up or not. _huhuh_ ' There was some reference to Brian at one point as kekon said maybe people were expecting something like Sunday and the "band getting back together" and Phil repeated it will be Sunday as Brian is otherwise working.



It was MOJOSD they ended up with. And it was definitely slow. Like $12 in cheers for the whole stream slow, though he did end up with around $72 in tips.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 14, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> It's amazing watching a guy like DrDisrespect, who's team just won with 27 squad kills in 57 opponents (almost 50%, and I know they got at least 32 once), and then watching DSP play this game.



thats because he only cares about winning or trying to come close to it, not the experience or journey. if he can hide from confrontation or danger like he does all the time. hell do it



JMR said:


> Ninja's team won the Twitch Rivals tournament, finishing one point ahead of second place. (I didn't even know he was playing.)
> 
> View attachment 664400



all i think about of this post is ninja some years down the future "MY TEAMS WERE 1ST IN BATTLE ROYALE!"


----------



## Raven'sChild (Feb 16, 2019)

gaarashatan said:


> thats because he only cares about winning or trying to come close to it, not the experience or journey. if he can hide from confrontation or danger like he does all the time. hell do it
> 
> 
> 
> all i think about of this post is ninja some years down the future "MY TEAMS WERE 1ST IN BATTLE ROYALE!"



Ninja= The Athene* of Battle Royal games with a successive number of Firsts under his belt
D$P= Has one 1st place trophy from the 90's...and his 4th place at Evo .

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachir_Boumaaza
https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/people/athene-best-gamer-in-the-world
https://kotaku.com/athene-the-best-gamer-in-the-world-is-taking-your-que-5928441


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 16, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Ninja= The Athene* of Battle Royal games with a successive number of Firsts under his belt
> D$P= Has one 1st place trophy from the 90's...and his 4th place at Evo .
> 
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachir_Boumaaza
> ...



all the same to me. athene disappeared like a fart in the wind but phil has stuck around. only difference i honestly see


----------



## Raven'sChild (Feb 16, 2019)

gaarashatan said:


> all the same to me. athene disappeared like a fart in the wind but phil has stuck around. only difference i honestly see


...Can you see Mr. Empty Game Box giveaway ( b/c he traded the game disk in for $ )giving a $500,000 Razor sponsorship to his fans in the form of $500,000 dollars worth of Razor gaming products ?  Traveling to Africa for Charity when D$P can't even go visit his dying parents"? Raising over $8 million for charity...I see a BIG difference.
D$P benefited from Athene's work with Curse  ( Union of Gamers) which ultimately is why he was able to come and go as he pleased ( Laveria saga)


----------



## Alxmir23 (Feb 16, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> ...Can you see Mr. Empty Game Box giveaway ( b/c he traded the game disk in for $ )giving a $500,000 Razor sponsorship to his fans in the form of $500,000 dollars worth of Razor gaming products ?  Traveling to Africa for Charity when D$P can't even go visit his dying parents"? Raising over $8 million for charity...I see a BIG difference.
> D$P benefited from Athene's work with Curse  ( Union of Gamers) which ultimately is why he was able to come and go as he pleased ( Laveria saga)


i saw egoraptor raising above 20k for horse charity by streaming a full kingdom hearts playthrough (at least 24 hours)
phil gets tired 2 hours in


----------



## Shick (Feb 16, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Ninja= The Athene* of Battle Royal games with a successive number of Firsts under his belt
> D$P= Has one 1st place trophy from the 90's...and his 4th place at Evo .
> 
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachir_Boumaaza
> ...


Does this mean that Ninja will eventually turn into a cult-leading lolcow?


----------



## Comma (Feb 17, 2019)

10:19 AM PST - DSP shows up in his Twitch chat, which is about five minutes after he's supposed to start streaming. Stream is still offline, no message on Twitter about going live.

I guess he rolled out of bed just now and is "running late" again.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Feb 17, 2019)

He sounds horrible as usual today, like he just rolled out of his gout soaked bed.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 17, 2019)

Phil is having a tough time today

He landed next to a guy, Phil has a pistol the other guy got a  machinegun,  Phil sneaked behind him however Phil's aim is terrible and he sprayed massive amount of bullet to the guy's feet yet he got killed first, Phil got mad:

"There's nothing I can do, it's not fair that he got a better gun first，I shot him 30 times before he noticed me and he did not die"

It's a fucking Battle Royale game you dont just automatically get the best weapon

Chat is more amused by his terirble aiming






Then

Someone asked Brian to ask Phil how many time he has been to the space needle, Brian obliged

Phil got nervous, with irritated voice, he says

"Ummmmmmmmmmmm, a few times, teh-huh, btw that's an asshole troll asking you that, that's a new detractor meme, stupid morons, ban him if you can"

Brian did not understand, asking why, Phil diverted the topic away

Brian:" Well whatever I havent been there yet"

Phil:" I've been there maybe 3 times? It's nothing special"

chat again responded


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Feb 17, 2019)

Just dropped in on the stream, Kekon and Brain talking like normal adults and it's fucking weird listening to Phil just going "beheeh" over and over.

Edit. Phil's team get attacked from behind while fighting a squad infront of them. Phil flees, leaves his team mates to bleed out while he finds a bathroom to hide him. What a team player.


----------



## actually (Feb 17, 2019)

Filthy Greenskin said:


> Just dropped in on the stream, Kekon and Brain talking like normal adults and it's fucking weird listening to Phil just going "beheeh" over and over.
> 
> Edit. Phil's team get attacked from behind while fighting a squad infront of them. Phil flees, leaves his team mates to bleed out while he finds a bathroom to hide him. What a team player.



And then got destroyed in a 1 vs 1 while playing as fucking Bloodhound b/c his stupid ass didn't know how to use the fucking hostile detection specials that Bloodhound has.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 17, 2019)

WHERE IS BRIAN? HE GOT REPLACED!!!
#freebrian

Also, how dsp doesnt know how to invite? He is the leader and its right in his face. He is retarded.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 17, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> He sounds horrible as usual today, like he just rolled out of his gout soaked bed.


That’s because....he did....


----------



## Comma (Feb 17, 2019)

I love how DSP still doesn't get the basics of a first person shooter he has played for dozens of hours. He just got his ass handed to him in a 1v1 being one of the last two survivors, losing his squad the match.

Short clip:
(audio is about a second out of sync, my bad)

Because he's using Bloodhound, he has all the tactical advantages he could wish for in this particular situation. The character DSP is using has:
1. a passive that shows where an enemy has been (tracks)
2. the "tactical abillity" to scan for enemy presence
3. the "ultimate abillity" to ramp up and combine the two things above for 35 seconds straight, and highlight enemies in bright red

He uses all of these abillities in this fight, but still gets rekt. Why?

1. he fails see the enemy highlighted in *BRIGHT RED* because DSP is as blind as a bat, and because
2. he's blocking a big section of basically the only place the enemy could possibly shoot him from (the double doors) with his own gun
3. he's using the Devotion which has some sort of a spin-up time, building up the fire rate over time, which obviously sucks monkey balls in a close-quarters-combat situation, *especially* when not having the attachment that actually reduces this spin-up time (the 4th attachment slot is empty)
4. he should have used the R-99 SMG in his inventory instead, which has the highest fire rate in the whole game, avoiding all problems I mentioned at point 3
5. the enemy is using the character named Pathfinder, who has no abillities that aid him in this scenario; it's just him and its player's skills
6. the enemy looks to be using the Spitfire, which is an LMG with a fairly high rate of fire for its damage output and, of course, has no spin-up time
7. from the moment the enemy starts shooting (the doors are still closed at this point), it takes him almost a full second to realize he's being shot at, so having a spin-up weapon AND the reaction time of a snail, this means certain death (scratch this one, because something got fucked up when rendering the clip, so the sound is out of sync)

TL;DR DSP needs glasses, but manages to completely sabotage his advantageous position mainly by simply lacking basic skills.

Nothing he could do, though. Not his fault.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 17, 2019)

Comma said:


> I love how DSP still doesn't get the basics of a first person shooter he has played for dozens of hours. He just got his ass handed to him in a 1v1 being one of the last two survivors, losing his squad the match.
> 
> Short clip:
> (audio is about a second out of sync, my bad)
> ...


This is god like, love hearing brian say "Lets go phil!" only to be disappointed just like anyone else who ever put an ounce of faith in Dark.

and Shout out to that rocking side to side after letting everyone down, classic dark


----------



## JMR (Feb 17, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> This is god like, love hearing brian say "Lets go phil!" only to be disappointed just like anyone else who ever put an ounce of faith in Dark.




It's the "Let's go, Justin!" right before the Daigo parry.


----------



## Phil Factor (Feb 24, 2019)

Big day today doods!

After saying Blackout / COD was the best shooter at the moment, and then proceeding to shit all over Treyarch last night, will Phil manage to pull more than minimum wage with Apex today? 

Do Brian and Kekon share their tips / cheers with Phil?

Will Brian ever really find out what Phil thinks about the Space Needle? 

Tune in at 10:15 PST sharp! Penne appetizers and complimentary kickstart drinks will be served during our favorite 90 minutes of dead air.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 24, 2019)

"Someone" bought him the Apex founders pack...


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

1 hour and 21 minutes and counting has past, NO GAMEPLAY we are still at prestream screen

Professional streamer





Phil's aim is so bad that he clicked and invited the wrong person to the party at the invite screen, left Kekon out and invited someone else

Phil is blind that he did not see the wrong name on ready screen, started the game anyways

Match started, Kekon said "Phil that was not me playing with you"

Phil rage quit the game and restarted

chat is butchering him

Brian::" Phil if your aim is that bad Im worried about oour team"


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 24, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil's aim is so bad that he clicked and invited the wrong person to the party at the invite screen, left Kekon out and invited someone else
> 
> Phil is blind that he did not see the wrong name on ready screen, started the game anyways
> 
> ...



zero
fucking
awareness


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

Game 1 

Kekon and Brian were down by a squad, Phil was away scavenging for weapons, he finally came to help his stranded teammate

He was able to sneak behind the enemy squad who is going into a building, he injured 2 guys, they still managed to got into the building

Phil chased after, and shooting the enemy at the door, he ran out of bullet and reloading, the other guys inside shot at him and he died

"WTF man! The door killed me! Yah, it did! I was shooting at them and suddenly the door closed but they still were able to kill me, bullshit man!"

Chat disagrees and exposed him


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 24, 2019)

Filthy Greenskin said:


> Just dropped in on the stream, Kekon and Brain talking like normal adults and it's fucking weird listening to Phil just going "beheeh" over and over.



Is it strange that I know exactly what that "beheeh" sound is.

Its also interesting seeing people describe Phils play. It is LITERALLY the opposite of how most people now play APEX, i.e. find the fight. The games are so fast that there's literally no excuse to just hide and wait it out. Like check out a Ninja or DD or hell even a DisguisedToast VOD of this game and it's a god damned action movie. Phil. . .he's playing some grad-school art-house flick where literally nothing happens.


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 24, 2019)

ANDS! said:


> Is it strange that I know exactly what that "beheeh" sound is.
> 
> Its also interesting seeing people describe Phils play. It is LITERALLY the opposite of how most people now play APEX, i.e. find the fight. The games are so fast that there's literally no excuse to just hide and wait it out. Like check out a Ninja or DD or hell even a DisguisedToast VOD of this game and it's a god damned action movie. Phil. . .he's playing some grad-school art-house flick where literally nothing happens.


Every Apex game i seen him play is him running around looting and avoiding any fight until he is forced into one and it is the same all other BR games i seen him play lately.
Have even seen him take medkits and shields right infront of Kek and Brian, never asking of they need any, just rushing in and taking it!

Not watched many other BR players, but the ones i seen have been way more offensive and aggressive than him.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

Game 2

Phil and his team has been avoiding contact, circling around, finally reached the supply ship, Phil got in first, and once Brian and Kekon followed, the squad that was hidden and camping at the entrance of the supply ship got in after them and one person basically killed both Kekon and Brian, Phil is busy throwing traps on the ground while the guy shooting at him from far away, Phil died

"WTF man I got insta-killed! I was still setting the traps but he did not trigger any of it"

Phil has no armor on and the guy has a good assault rifle, but of course that's not his fault, he did nothing wrong










Then this happened





Phil" "Ugh no I keep all that money, (goat laugh)"


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 24, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> "WTF man I got insta-killed! I was still setting the traps but he did not trigger any of it"


So many times i'm surprised he doesn't notice that he is taken damage and then bitch about being insta-killed, he got such a tunnel vision!


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

Game 4
(sorry he died so fast in Game 3 I couldnt screencap)


Phil is busy looting and was left behind by his teammate, who actually know its important to stay in the ring, Phil was not communicating and now running for his life to chase the ring







No mod in chat






Phil's team was sandwiched by 2 teams in a narrow area, but he somehow found a safe spot, he cleverly circled behind one team but again kept shooting the enemy with a handgun WIHOUT USING SCOPE and AIMS RIGHT ON THE DICK/HIP area, the guy turned around and shot him in the head, Phil died


"Fuck man, I got to him first but he must have a better armor because he took 50 bullets and did not die and he turn around, 1 shot, im dead, that's fair, ugh-huh"







Game 5

Phil again not paying attention, left behind from the team while telling jokes about a guy in BlackOP keeps asking him "got a mic" and looting, he found himself running behind the ring again, losing a lot of life, Phil jumped for the balloon to hopefully get out of the ring

The guy came from behind shot down his balloon, Phil runs hiding but he doesnt have much life left due to the ring killing him, he finally decided to come out of the hidespot and run for the ring, the guy patiently waited him to come out and executed him

"That's bullshit man, I dont have a good weapon and he shot down my fucking balloon, NOTHING I CAN DO"


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for your recaps @N0thingICanDo !


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 24, 2019)

D$P has no game-sense for battle roy-L. His strategy is to drop in a low loot area, camp, and it's been that way since PUBG. Now he has to play with two people who have at least a decent idea how to be successful and he looks like a fish out of water.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Feb 24, 2019)

Brian is my favorite member of the Sons of Kojima. Its nice to see Phil giving in and letting detractors play with him because its a team based game and he needs someone who is actually good at games to help carry the weight of the pig.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Feb 24, 2019)

These Apex co-ops are quite interesting.  D$P, the "professional full-time streamer" sits mostly in silence staring at his TV, bleating occasionally.  D$P tells his chat the game requires to much concentration for him to be able to 'interact' with them.  Meanwhile, Brian is 'interacting' not only with D$P's stream chat , but folks typing in his own Twitch stream chat*...while playing the game and maintaining banter.  Kekon, is also able to read and comment on D$P's stream chat as he too plays the game.  Neither of these two are 'pro, full-time streamers'.
* Yes, that's two separate Twitch chats at the same time


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

Game 6

Phil was teasing Street Fighter V as Brian mentioned he wanan play some fighting games

"How about that garbage game SF5?"

Brian said "I probably will play it a bit, it was fun for me, I use Vega and he is hella fun"

A back and forth conversation between Brian and Kekon about SFV lasted 2 mintues, Phil was dead silent

Brian revealed he was just at platinum level in SFV, Phil, as we know, is a super silver level fighter online

Phil finally joined the conversation and laughed at himself  "Well I am aluminum tin foil rank"

No one laughed






Phil and his team reached the very center of the circle and found a small room with 2 entrances, Phil decided the team should camp here till the end, so he uses his character's ability to setup one TOXIC BOMB by each door so that other teams cannot manually open the door, they camped there for 15 minutes of deadair and Phil feels like this will be his first win because of "my character's defense"





Little does Phil know, the remaining 2 teams outside decided to take one entrance each, blasted the door open with a ton of grenades, Phil was by the door camping and got wounded, he went for healing while still remains at the door for the reason, dude rushed in, saw him healing and popped his head off, his team was dismantled shortly after








Phil
"That's not fucking fair man, I was healing, I would have got him, I didnt know they have so many granades, that sucks man, we were pretty much flushed out of the toilet"









PieceofShet said:


> Thanks for your recaps @N0thingICanDo !




Thanks bro, I'm heading out for my 8 to 5 Ahfeese job now, Phil is just too unbearable to watch as he is so terrible at gaming and toxic, you guys enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 24, 2019)

DSP plays games with the memory of a puppy.

He never realizes that "there was nothing he could do" because he failed something else minutes or even seconds earlier and put himself into a no-win situation.

It would be like if he played chess, blundered his queen and one rook, then got checkmated 30 moves later and started screaming "what was I supposed to do?  There was no way to win!"


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 24, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> _snip_


lol, just realized the video of phil doesn't even fill up the whole frame he has around it
PROFESSIONAL!!


edit


----------



## Comma (Feb 24, 2019)

My god, they really suck as a squad. And a lot of that comes down to DSP dragging them down with his slow reactions/bad skills.

-edit- Oh , I was randomly looking up the dude's name who killed DSP a match ago because his name resembled a name that is/was a regular in his chat, but it turns out that dood is streaming as well.
Pretty interesting to see how it looks like playing against DSP and his squad from a first person perspective, plus them getting owned.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















I love how DSP's squad is bunched up together and don't reposition after revealing themselves while this Jayp dude actually thinks fast and flanks them. The cherry on the cake is DSP literally sitting in the corner like an asshole and getting downed after some well-aimed shots.

-edit- super late edit because I finally figured out how to upload and embed the video directly


----------



## BrunoMattei (Feb 24, 2019)

This Is How You DON'T Play Apex Legends is shaping up nicely.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Feb 24, 2019)

Phil has now teamed up with a guy who writes futa fan fiction and within minutes he brought up that Phil jerked off on stream.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 24, 2019)

15 minute break

15 minutes to receive MasterSaru's PSN VIA EMAIL!

Says there are "only 45 minutes" left on stream, says he'll play 2 games of Apex.

What an embarrassment to the Twitch community

Edit: Sees a Scout (Mid-Long range rifle) on the ground, "I don't have anything to shoot them from a distance though".

Lets his teammates die, then gets stuck between a ladder and a rock. Briefly gets unstuck, shoots a guy in the dick 3-4 times, guy shoots him in the head and kills him.
Blames everything on being stuck.


----------



## Comma (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like people are already getting burned out on Apex Legends, dood. Donations have been low, cheers very slow and chat's as good as dead.

Nothing he could do.

Also:




From the (currently) only video Brian has uploaded to his Youtube (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loq8yS8-Dbs).


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

Last match, complained about a very slow stream, Phil was not even making an effort to heal when he encountered a team, he got destroyed, yelling "Nothing I could do" and quickly closed the application, a dead chat at this point but what remains there pretty much summed this stream up

His last words?

"See you guys at Tetris tonight! Hope there will be a good turnout and a lot of interactions!"


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Feb 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> Looks like people are already getting burned out on Apex Legends, dood. Donations have been low, cheers very slow and chat's as good as dead.
> 
> Nothing he could do.
> 
> ...


That reply sounds kind of sarcastic tbh


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 24, 2019)

Prepare for salty rant tonight.  EA is claiming DSP's Apex Legends videos due to the plane jumping music.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Feb 24, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> Prepare for salty rant tonight.  EA is claiming DSP's Apex Legends videos due to the plane jumping music.


----------



## Trap Card (Feb 24, 2019)

Stephen Barton on Twitter
					

“@TheyCallMeDSP Actually, no, they didn’t, and no they aren’t, and it’s being rectified (it was automation, a knock on effect of releasing the soundtrack album to all digital platforms)...we’re working on it. Not intended behavior.  Sincerely, the brainless idiot that wrote the music. 😉”




					twitter.com
				



https://archive.fo/Vp8o4


----------



## Noob-Noob (Feb 24, 2019)

Trap Card said:


> Stephen Barton on Twitter
> 
> 
> “@TheyCallMeDSP Actually, no, they didn’t, and no they aren’t, and it’s being rectified (it was automation, a knock on effect of releasing the soundtrack album to all digital platforms)...we’re working on it. Not intended behavior.  Sincerely, the brainless idiot that wrote the music. 😉”
> ...



You guys should see him on stream right now. In full defense-mode regarding this. Amazing.


----------



## Shambler (Feb 24, 2019)

In other news Local phil gets pissy about a platform he says is just for archive


----------



## Dragoonism (Feb 25, 2019)

Trap Card said:


> Stephen Barton on Twitter
> 
> 
> “@TheyCallMeDSP Actually, no, they didn’t, and no they aren’t, and it’s being rectified (it was automation, a knock on effect of releasing the soundtrack album to all digital platforms)...we’re working on it. Not intended behavior.  Sincerely, the brainless idiot that wrote the music. 😉”
> ...


----------



## Noob-Noob (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> View attachment 676235



There you have it folks. THIS right here is what would happen if Phil talked the same shit he did on Twitter, in public. 

From spewing venom, to sucking the dude's cock and balls, within two statements.


----------



## clownpiss (Feb 25, 2019)

no one backpedals faster than phil


----------



## Shambler (Feb 25, 2019)

Noob-Noob said:


> There you have it folks. THIS right here is what would happen if Phil talked the same shit he did on Twitter, in public.
> 
> From spewing venom, to sucking the dude's cock and balls, within two statements.


in phils defense he never called the guy out but EA


----------



## Keystone (Feb 25, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> View attachment 676241
> 
> no one backpedals faster than phil
> 
> View attachment 676247


100% bitch made. Another great example of how despite all that bluster he snorts out on a daily basis he'll back down instantly when someone with actual power or influence calls him out.


----------



## Noob-Noob (Feb 25, 2019)

Shambler said:


> in phils defense he never called the guy out but EA



Guy works with Respawn. Respawn is owned by EA. 

If you take a shit on the top, it has nowhere to flow but down.


----------



## Shambler (Feb 25, 2019)

Noob-Noob said:


> Guy works with Respawn. Respawn is owned by EA.
> 
> If you take a shit on the top, it has nowhere to flow but down.


again im taking what he said literally and assuming hes shitting on EA and not respawn, im positive phil can discern the two


----------



## actually (Feb 25, 2019)

Whew lad, Phil is doubling and tripling down: https://twitter.com/ComposerBarton/status/1099902384220729344  (read the chain)





"Sucks if your shit gets pirated, but you don't understand--I need my $10 from my archive Youtube, DOOD."


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 25, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> View attachment 676241
> 
> no one backpedals faster than phil
> 
> View attachment 676247



pretty sure being mature isnt going around on the internet calling people brainless idiots.

but who knows. maybe im just a brainless idiot



actually said:


> Whew lad, Phil is doubling and tripling down: https://twitter.com/ComposerBarton/status/1099902384220729344  (read the chain)
> 
> View attachment 676294
> 
> "Sucks if your shit gets pirated, but you don't understand--I need my $10 from my archive Youtube, DOOD."



so can the detractors monetize their videos of you? is that what youre saying, you wouldnt mind if they did that? i mean it sucks right, but your true fans will come and see you and watch and give you the tips


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 25, 2019)

actually said:


> Whew lad, Phil is doubling and tripling down: https://twitter.com/ComposerBarton/status/1099902384220729344 (read the chain)



This fucker actually pulled the "10 years on YT"-card on him


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 25, 2019)

Hopefully this guy isn’t buying any of this shit from Phil. A half assed apology and now this course correcting shit is pathetic. Hey Phil, this guy isn’t going to give you any of his Apex money so stop trying to suck his dick.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 25, 2019)

What a loser yelling at the composer of apex over a couple dollars. Get a job.


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Feb 25, 2019)

I like how Phil describes himself as a “content creator” to someone who actually creates something.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 25, 2019)

I can't wait until retards can't play video games for money anymore.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 25, 2019)

LOL

He is popular on reddit right now DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD









						r/apexlegends - Wanted to make sure that this amazing gem did not go unnoticed.
					

39,418 votes and 1,207 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Feb 25, 2019)

I said something over a year ago and it always seems to be true, he gets in trouble 100% on his days off. 

EVERY DAMN TIME lol.


----------



## Cut my dick into pieces (Feb 25, 2019)

Phils latest buffoonery has spawned a fun little thread over on reddit. If he sees that we'll definitely get some ginposting later!


----------



## kebab4you (Feb 25, 2019)

Cut my dick into pieces said:


> Phils latest buffoonery has spawned a fun little thread over on reddit. If he sees that we'll definitely get some ginposting later!


Quite a few people that will hear about Phil for the first time, it's not like discovering Chris-chan but still quite an interesting binge to go on.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 25, 2019)

It made it to his forum too...


----------



## samovski (Feb 25, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> It made it to his forum too...



Talks out his ass, gets corrected by a credible source, how long until the deletion of the post and tweet and denial that he ever said anything about it?


----------



## Sparkletor (Feb 25, 2019)

WARNING: the brainless idiot at DSPGAMING has once again made a laughing stock of himself over $20 of revenue getting claimed by a copyright holder. Yes DSP really is that stupid/greedy.


----------



## Comma (Feb 25, 2019)

Cut my dick into pieces said:


> Phils latest buffoonery has spawned a fun little thread over on reddit. If he sees that we'll definitely get some ginposting later!


Holy crap, 830 comments in about 6 hours. 

Haven't seen this being uploaded as of yet, so I've attached the complete conversation between DSP and the composer for easy access.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 25, 2019)

Cut my dick into pieces said:


> Phils latest buffoonery has spawned a fun little thread over on reddit. If he sees that we'll definitely get some ginposting later!



Every few posts people mention the incident and other people are like ”what?!?!??”  Great knowing that his legacy consists of being shit at Street Fighter and waxing his carrot on stream.


----------



## kebab4you (Feb 25, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Every few posts people mention the incident and other people are like ”what?!‽??”  Great knowing that his legacy consists of being shit at Street Fighter and waxing his carrot on stream.


----------



## Sparkletor (Feb 25, 2019)

I just did a quick look and Phil has 13 Apex videos with 12,400 views (rounding up). At a theorized $2 cpm he literally would be crying over $24.


----------



## Comma (Feb 25, 2019)

kebab4you said:


> View attachment 676966


Well, that one comment pretty much says it all, doesn't it?





The 10 year legacy of DarksydePhil, ladies and gentlemen, captured in a seven-word sentence.


----------



## James Smith (Feb 25, 2019)

And he's completely oblivious to the fact that this is his true legacy.


----------



## Near (Feb 25, 2019)

Guess DSP's objective is to outlive reddit now. Because it sure as hell wronged him.


----------



## Comma (Feb 25, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> And he's completely oblivious to the fact that this is his true legacy.


It defines him so very much that it wouldn't look bad in the subforum's description.

From this:




To this:


----------



## Noob-Noob (Feb 25, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Every few posts people mention the incident and other people are like ”what?!‽??”



It makes my heart warm knowing that Phil's DRH (Down the Rabbit Hole) episode is probably getting a brand new life, as we speak.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Feb 25, 2019)

DSP just got roasted by ReviewTechUSA for his APEX embarrassment


----------



## BrunoMattei (Feb 25, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> DSP just got roasted by ReviewTechUSA for his APEX embarrassment



It's like seeing two fat homeless men cannibalize each other.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 25, 2019)

well if this isnt the biggest youre the real idiot phil, i dont know what is.

if he can honestly blow this off, then he doesnt give two shits about what people think of him. as long as they give him that dolla dolla bills



samovski said:


> Talks out his ass, gets corrected by a credible source, how long until the deletion of the post and tweet and denial that he ever said anything about it?



I NEVER SAID THAT, PEOPLE ARE TWISTING MY FUCKING WORDS. IF YOU BELIEVE THAT SHIT YOURE A MISINFORMED IDIOT!

this is great, for no more than 50 youtube bucks, it has spawned this. maybe you shouldnt kept that trap shut phil and just let that shit get claimed. or maybe instead of bitching about it, figure out why it is and resolve it like a normal person "its called being a mature adult" HAHAHA


----------



## gin_nose (Feb 25, 2019)

The sad thing is, while it might bring a few people to the shit show to make fun of him, it equally brings new sidella's, swagginz and infinite_55's.  There are just as many cucks desperate to part with their money as there are normal humans on the internet.

Sad to think DSP is going to make more money due to his horribleness.


----------



## Butta (Feb 25, 2019)

Apex Legends Content ID Problems And Why DSP Gaming Is Failing
					

YoutTube content creators’ Apex Legends videos were reportedly hit with copyright notices resulting from the use of the game’s theme music, though the moneti...




					youtu.be


----------



## gin_nose (Feb 25, 2019)

I am sure twitch loves that one of their partner channels is shitting so publicly all over a company they have a large relationship with.  and i see many people on twitter are letting them know about it lol.


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 25, 2019)

gin_nose said:


> I am sure twitch loves that one of their partner channels is shitting so publicly all over a company they have a large relationship with.  and i see many people on twitter are letting them know about it lol.



I know we joke about Twitch going out of their way to protect Phil, but I have to imagine that at some point they'll have to follow Machinima's example and go "why ARE we keeping this guy on our site?"


----------



## gin_nose (Feb 25, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> I know we joke about Twitch going out of their way to protect Phil, but I have to imagine that at some point they'll have to follow Machinima's example and go "why ARE we keeping this guy on our site?"



Absolutely, there is a point enough is enough and the end of the day even with his whales he is a drop in the bucket in the amazon mega corp world.  the bad publicicty like this is more likely to get him banned than accidently reading a racist cheer he is worried about.


----------



## tits-Burnell (Feb 25, 2019)

The irony of DSP calling others greedy never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd love to play with Phil on a team.

Im shit at FPS team games. And yet somehow my ass is doing better than him.


----------



## Sparkletor (Feb 25, 2019)

tits-Burnell said:


> The irony of DSP calling others greedy never ceases to amaze me.


Phil isn't greedy because he NEEDS that money. 

For the credit card bills.

For the stuff he couldn't afford and bought anyways.

He EARNED that stuff, dude! He worked his ass off for TEN PLUS YEARS!

Asking for more than he has would be greedy. Phil isn't asking for anything more, he just wants to keep what he has. You know, two houses, two internet lines, new car, premium television packages, two PlayStation 4 Pros, Schwan's premium frozen food delivery, weekly shopping sprees at the mall, $7 packages of ramen soup, trips across the United States to go to the zoo, etc.

Is that being greedy? No! The complete opposite! Not everything is black and white!

Only an idiot kid would consider that being greedy.


----------



## tits-Burnell (Feb 25, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil isn't greedy because he NEEDS that money.
> 
> For the credit card bills.
> 
> ...


With mental gymnastic skills like that, our boy is a shoe in for the gold at Tokyo 2020.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 26, 2019)

Butta said:


> Apex Legends Content ID Problems And Why DSP Gaming Is Failing
> 
> 
> YoutTube content creators’ Apex Legends videos were reportedly hit with copyright notices resulting from the use of the game’s theme music, though the moneti...
> ...


Another case of our boy talking out of his ass before he knows what he is even talking about. Dipshit knows that the YT content ID is garbage but he still blames EA and also shits on their employees. 

"I like the music, you're not brainless btw" nice save there dipshit.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 26, 2019)

ReviewTechUSA is definitely right about one thing.

Take Jump Force for example.  It couldn't just be a bad game or just not quite DSP's tempo.  DSP had to say "the game devs were basically completely uninspired idiots who didn't understand how to make combat".

Resident Evil 2 Remastered couldn't just have a small bug in one of the sections; the developers completely fucked up because their lazy and incompetent.

It's amazing how DSP always insults people personally or makes any mistake someone else makes into a moral failing of their character.  Of course DSP always has an excuse when he does something wrong; it's never his fault dood.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Feb 26, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Guess DSP's objective is to outlive reddit now. Because it sure as hell wronged him.


Too bad the owners of Reddit don’t have a sense of humor as unique as Null and Dave couldn’t be baited into thinking they went down/got seized during an update so Dave could make a sweet gin tweet.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 26, 2019)

RevTech should have waited for the rest of Phil's goutrage for more hilarious face-palming, other than that I enjoyed the video.

For a lolcow he's quite good, except the annoying handrubbing. Cool intro, nice studio, really nice voice and quite aware of his body language. You know, the complete opposite of Dave. Awful music, painful prestreams, a boring dull dust hole for an office, annoying whiny voice with slime in masses, and no control over his body language with wild gesticulation, wild rocking and T-posing.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 26, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> For a lolcow he's quite good, except the annoying handrubbing. Cool intro, nice studio, really nice voice and quite aware of his body language. You know, the complete opposite of Dave.



I don't think RevTech is a full lolcow.  I just think he's a guy that's done a lot of lolcow things.

The difference?  RevTech in the DSP video said "I could have had 1M subscribers by now but I made a lot of mistakes in the past."  A true lolcow would never have that level of self-realization nor self-reflection nor admit his failings publicly.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m still confused as to how big names on Twitch get banned for lesser offenses, and yet DSP continues to just attack game companies in malicious ways and skates by untouched. You’d think a gaming platform would want to distance themselves from that kind of person.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 26, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> I’m still confused as to how big names on Twitch get banned for lesser offenses, and yet DSP continues to just attack game companies in malicious ways and skates by untouched. You’d think a gaming platform would want to distance themselves from that kind of person.



It perplexes me as well.  Someone said that DSP has to have someone on the Twitch staff as a friend.  I don't think that's the case because we've seen how DSP's relationships with other people work out in the past.

My completely unsubstantiated unprovable option?  As you said, the "big names" on Twitch.  I think even though DSP has had some pretty infamous stunts, he's still a small fish in a big pond with an average of 400-500 viewers per stream.  Because DSP isn't as big or mainstream as everyone else, he goes under the radar a lot more.

The flaw in my theory is that when DSP fucks up, I'm sure dozens of people send Twitch the clips in order to get DSP in trouble.  So my theory probably doesn't have a lot of merit the further you look into it.

If I was a more unscrupulous person, I would say that even with DSP's small audience he still brings in a lot of money (Twitch made 30% off of Emerald Seven's sub bombs, so if DSP got $16K then Twitch got like $7K.)  It wouldn't be right to accuse Twitch of something that malicious without stronger evidence though.


----------



## Unog (Feb 26, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> post



I was thinking that it could be a mix of all three with the added benefit of Twitch support being bombarded so heavily and consistently with notifications on him that they might've just assumed he was "the target of a harassment campaign" and just don't look into his fuckups with the scrutiny they should if at all.


----------



## actually (Feb 26, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> The flaw in my theory is that when DSP fucks up, I'm sure dozens of people send Twitch the clips in order to get DSP in trouble. So my theory probably doesn't have a lot of merit the further you look into it.



I think this is a major part of why nothing happens. Every time Phil's an asshole, I'm betting there are dozens of reports sent with poor spelling, poor grammar, and a bunch of references that anyone who's not "in" on DSP would not understand.

If, instead, people wrote measured reports without hysteria-driven ranting, and provided actual evidence (see, for instance, the whole "fundraiser" thing), that might result in something different.

But given that people try to @ Twitch and TwitchSupport on Twitter all the time, I doubt that's going to ever happen.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 26, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> It's amazing how DSP always insults people personally or makes any mistake someone else makes into a moral failing of their character.  Of course DSP always has an excuse when he does something wrong; it's never his fault dood.


that's something that always bugs me about dave
he has this... FETISH... for being toxic
this need, this drive to get angry and brow beat people
like the fact that something didn't go his way cut him deeper than any scar

so when he encounters a problem, it isn't a learning experience
or a "huh, that's a glitch"
he goes from 0 to full on WOW THE DEVELOPERS ARE STUPID DOOD NOTHING I COULD DO THEY SHOULD JUST KILL THEMSELVES HUHUHUHU WHAT A BUNCH OF ASSHOLES FUCK THEM ARF ARF ARF ARF



actually said:


> I think this is a major part of why nothing happens. Every time Phil's an asshole, I'm betting there are dozens of reports sent with poor spelling, poor grammar, and a bunch of references that anyone who's not "in" on DSP would not understand.


dsp has someone at twitch who likes him
it doesn't matter


----------



## Phil Factor (Feb 26, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> I know we joke about Twitch going out of their way to protect Phil, but I have to imagine that at some point they'll have to follow Machinima's example and go "why ARE we keeping this guy on our site?"



Gotta love getting ~50% cuts from pay pig subs and ~30% from bits and whatever their cut is for livestream ads, Phil is easily making them $20k+ year over year from such a small viewer base.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Feb 26, 2019)

actually said:


> I think this is a major part of why nothing happens. Every time Phil's an asshole, I'm betting there are dozens of reports sent with poor spelling, poor grammar, and a bunch of references that anyone who's not "in" on DSP would not understand.
> 
> If, instead, people wrote measured reports without hysteria-driven ranting, and provided actual evidence (see, for instance, the whole "fundraiser" thing), that might result in something different.
> 
> But given that people try to @ Twitch and TwitchSupport on Twitter all the time, I doubt that's going to ever happen.



Piggybacking off of this, but there are also a lot of "boy who cried wolf" style reports with Phil. After the initial fundraiser temporary ban, anytime DSP mentioned anything relating to money was met with talks of reporting him. I think people are even more likely to make reports in the moment if they're watching the stream/restream/whatever. Obviously nobody but a Twitch employee can confirm this, but I'm guessing they look at a few of the reports, then end up ignoring the rest.

Part of it is the smaller the channel, the more chances they give. A large part of that has to do with optics. Ban enough small time streamers, whether or not they did something worthy of a ban, you risk one of them spinning the story and gaining traction about Twitch censoring up and coming streamers or punish them for not making money. It's the same reason Twitch is harsher on the larger channels, because those channels breaking the rules is all but guaranteed to get negative press attention, so Twitch needs to distance themselves as soon as possible. 

DSP is too much of a nobody to go viral these days. It'd take something big, like him jerking off on camera or breaking a rule that could potentially put Twitch in legal trouble to make them care. Phil being whiny and toxic in his tiny bubble doesn't put Twitch at risk. Using YouTube as an example, there's tons of channels doing way worse shit than PewDiePie paying someone to hold up a sign saying kill all jews, but PewDiePie gets crucified for it because of how many viewers he has and how famous he is. It was bound to start shit, so YouTube had to jump in and do something, otherwise they'd be spun as the company that supported antisemitism.

All that being said, I think like most things in DSP's life, he's his own worse enemy and he will eventually do something that puts him on the radar and earns him a ban. There have been a few close calls before with Phil shitting on other streamers and companies. I think this is eventually going to do him in. Someone as big as Ninja isn't going to care about Phil enough to report him. For Ninja, it wouldn't be worth the time or risk of drama to get into it with Phil. Ninja is also probably internet savvy enough to at least know some of Phil's reputation, which makes him even more of a "who cares." It'll probably be someone smaller and less experienced who goes through the process of reporting Phil. I'm guessing this is why the one time he did get in trouble for insulting someone, it was some rando that even inside the goutsphere most people couldn't tell you his name.

Anyway, usual disclaimer that this is just an explanation of Twitch's view, not trying to white knight them, they're still massive hypocrits for not enforcing their rules equally (if at all) etc.


----------



## Who Now (Feb 26, 2019)

Until he does something so outlandish they have to do something, I think they just keep him around for their own amusement. I can just hear the water cooler talk about "what did DSP do today"?


----------



## bearsintrees (Feb 26, 2019)

Twitch also seems to have adopted a policy of one or two high-profile bans per month to send a message to the rest of their partners, rather than actually punishing all of the medium to little guys who break the rules. Seeing some twitter outrage and then banning someone for a few days who can come back and make a bunch of extra return money for themselves as well as twitch is a lot easier than actually reading reports and policing the site.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 26, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> I’m still confused as to how big names on Twitch get banned for lesser offenses, and yet DSP continues to just attack game companies in malicious ways and skates by untouched. You’d think a gaming platform would want to distance themselves from that kind of person.



the rumor is he has a mole on the inside covering for his bullshit


----------



## Comma (Mar 3, 2019)

*DSP being a shitty teammate in a competitive co-op setting, Episode #431:*





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Somehow manages to not see the goddamn shotgun his teammate JUST asked for, even when it's literally right in his face, relaying completely incorrect information to said teammate. His teammate later finds the shotgun himself and tells his team, with Phil's reaction being: "Oh, nice".
Gets downed first of his team because he was startled by the gunfire and due to him having the reaction time of a rock. Decides to slowly scale the wall, gets shot in the ass (which is hard to miss, tbh).
It's like having your 75-year-old grandpa who's suffering from hearing loss and cataract on your team. Absolutely fucking useless.


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Mar 3, 2019)

Are Phil’s exceptional teammates toadies from his chat or fellow e-beggars? Also this game is boring as fuck. Gather weapons for 20 minutes that you use for 10 seconds.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 3, 2019)

Hungrymandinner said:


> Also this game is boring as fuck. Gather weapons for 20 minutes that you use for 10 seconds.



No, DSP is playing it as boringly as possible.  His entire strategy in battle royale games is to hide as long as possible until everyone else kills each other and he has to finish off the last person.

Note in this last match, their team came in second place despite only killing one other squad.

Contrast that to a guy like Dr. Disrespect, whose team manages to kill 25-35 people out of 57 opponents in a win.

DSP is now complaining that "his ultimate made him worthless" because he couldn't fire his gun or something.

Edit: Did that say DSP has 8 kills in his career?  In all the time he's played this game he isn't even in double digit kills yet?  Did I misread that?

Double Edit: The last endgame screen said DSP has 46 lifetime kills.  Maybe 8 was his daily tally or something.


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Mar 3, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> No, DSP is playing it as boringly as possible.  His entire strategy in battle royale games is to hide as long as possible until everyone else kills each other and he has to finish off the last person.
> 
> Note in this last match, their team came in second place despite only killing one other squad.
> 
> ...


Ah. I see that strategy worked out for Phil. He played for 19 minutes and then died within 30 seconds of seeing the enemy, without getting a shot off.


----------



## Comma (Mar 3, 2019)

Jeeeeeez, he got downed first again because he just ran across fairly open grounds, not checking his surroundings. Got revived, but then downed again while standing still, and his team got rekt:






Your browser is not able to display this video.

















_Also, make note of Brian's reaction: he's getting annoyed by his team lack of skill, and rightfully so._

-edit- 4th match, DSP gets downed first AGAIN just after touching the ground. That's 3 out of 4 matches he manages to be the first one to go down, (unsuccessfully) depending on his team to get him up.

At this point, dragging along a bag of potatoes instead of DSP being on their team would be way more useful to them.

-edit2- 5th match, and... you guessed it: DSP gets downed first once again! That's an impressive score of 4 out of 5 matches.

-edit3- 6th match and he actually saved his team who were down. Faced someone with typical console potato aim in a shotgun (enemy) vs. LMG (DSP) scenario in close quarters who for some reason wasn't able to kill DSP, so he managed to kill that person and revive his team.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Mar 3, 2019)

DSP is playing Apex wrong, which is a shock, I know. Apex is pretty much one of the only BRs that encourages you to fight early, fight often. Because of the respawn system, its beneficial to hunt down teams as early as possible.

In Apex, you are punished for hiding, because basically your later loot comes from killing other teams. The longer you hide, the worse your loot is. The circle also isn't as damaging as other games, so you're not going to win by just hiding. That's why if you play like Phil does you die instantly in late engagements because enemy teams that have been killing have fully upgraded guns while you're sticking around with half-upgraded PoSes that tickle them. 

Its not like PuBG. If you hide and don't kill, you are at a severe disadvantage.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 3, 2019)

This match has been going on for 10+ minutes and their squad hasn't even encountered an enemy yet.

Edit: Of course they get rekt as soon as they finally stumble upon enemies.

The most notable part being DSP downing an enemy but not even attempting to go for the kill nor loot him even though he had plenty of time.


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Mar 3, 2019)

Phil getting made fun of for his man boobs.


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 3, 2019)

DSP is the ultimate scrub player. Goes for a kill on a knocked out enemy instead of focusing on others.

EDIT: Dsp played as the hunter, used the ultimate... "cant see anything".
DOOD... THAT ULTIMATE LETS YOU SEE EVERYTHING IN YOUR SIGHT! What kinda fucked up excuse is that in that situation?


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Mar 3, 2019)

2 dollars for 2+ hours.

enough only for a sucky sucky 

feelsbadman


----------



## Comma (Mar 3, 2019)

Brian is really getting tired of his team sucking ass.


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Mar 3, 2019)

Still at only $2 of tips lol


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 3, 2019)

DSP ran out of cover for no reason and died. 3rd place.


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 3, 2019)

They won a game, DSPS first reaction

"where is my money? where is my donation you promised? Let the money roll in" (and looking his chat really hard )


----------



## actually (Mar 3, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> They won a game, DSPS first reaction
> 
> "where is my money? where is my donation you promised? Let the money roll in" (and looking his chat really hard )



I saw a $10 and someone claimed a $4. Should be interesting to see where the tips total ends up.

Edit: Apparently there was a $50 anonymous one in there too. So expect full clown mode.


----------



## Comma (Mar 3, 2019)

Two anonymous $50 tips in a row now and another anonymous $20 tip after that. And he also mentioned during pre-stream he received a $40 tip today when he wasn't streaming, so whatever today's total is, add $40 to that.

Well, let's be honest, he completely deserves it. I can imagine it's impossible to resist showering this born entertainer with money for his hard work:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















-edit- And another anonymous $20 tip. The message claimed it made the two $50 tips and the $20 tip as well.


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 3, 2019)

He always said he payed a lot of money to Rambo. I wonder how many he pays for kekon and brian to play this game with him regularly.

?


----------



## Shambler (Mar 3, 2019)

the immediate second i think phil got the hang of a game he will follow it up with failing horribly


----------



## gin_nose (Mar 3, 2019)

over $150 in anonymous tips, clearly a huge cuck too because they gave a $20 tip to tell phil it wasnt the person in chat (quote_me_if_its_a_troll or somethiong) who was claiming they gave the tip.

@BSV you supporting phil behind the scenes again?  ppl say this smells of you.


----------



## Haunter (Mar 3, 2019)

gin_nose said:


> @BSV you supporting phil behind the scenes again? ppl say this smells of you.



This "ppl" isn't somehow Bryan Dunn, is it? I don't understand how tutankhamunn, Emerald 7, and countless other donors have come and gone since BSV's departure from the DSPhere, and yet someone could still suspect BSV of being behind some new one ?


----------



## gin_nose (Mar 3, 2019)

Haunter said:


> This "ppl" isn't somehow Bryan Dunn, is it? I don't understand how tutankhamunn, Emerald 7, and countless other donors have come and gone since BSV's departure from the DSPhere, and yet someone could still suspect BSV of being behind some new one ?



honestly it could have been, i saw 2 people talking about it on a discord i sit in and watch sometimes.


----------



## Draza (Mar 3, 2019)

Bryan, and anyone else, got nothing to gain throwing money into the bottomless abyss known as DSP.


----------



## Haunter (Mar 3, 2019)

gin_nose said:


> honestly it could have been, i saw 2 people talking about it on a discord i sit in and watch sometimes.



Oh, two people in a Discord is just casual back-and-forth. I thought you meant this was speculation that was gathering momentum on Twitter  ?


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 3, 2019)

Any chance it was a troll and they will be charging it back?


----------



## gin_nose (Mar 3, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Any chance it was a troll and they will be charging it back?




I doubt it, during the stream that quote me troll guy kept saying it was him and during tonioghts prestream phil threatened to ban quote me troll guy because the anonymous tipper contacted phil very upset that he was taking credit for his cuck tips.


----------



## David Davidson (Mar 4, 2019)

I guarantee Apex would be on the chopping block if the only tips he got was $2 for the whole stream. Now he is going to keep playing it poorly because "lots of people enjoy him playing it." Keep that cash rolling through, because we all want to listen to Kekon jizz himself playing with Phil every week.

Also to an earlier post, Apex tracks normally kills via the character you play not by life time kills. Still 42 kills over 20 hours is a pretty low number.


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 4, 2019)

gin_nose said:


> I doubt it, during the stream that quote me troll guy kept saying it was him and during tonioghts prestream phil threatened to ban quote me troll guy because the anonymous tipper contacted phil very upset that he was taking credit for his cuck tips.



Yea but think about it. Who donates anonymously and then gets mad that people think it is someone else? Or that someone else claims it?  If you want the credit then add a name. 

I think he gets more chargebacks but just doesn’t admit it. He claimed at one point that he wins them all, but if he use Wings as an example who gets chargebacks every stream, he pretty much never wins them. 

So it is very possible that all his tips don’t go through at the end of the day.


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 4, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Yea but think about it. Who donates anonymously and then gets mad that people think it is someone else? Or that someone else claims it?  If you want the credit then add a name.
> 
> I think he gets more chargebacks but just doesn’t admit it. He claimed at one point that he wins them all, but if he use Wings as an example who gets chargebacks every stream, he pretty much never wins them.
> 
> So it is very possible that all his tips don’t go through at the end of the day.



I like to believe this.
Also, you dont have to go to wings, he himself already said he got chargedback before...


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 4, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> I like to believe this.
> Also, you dont have to go to wings, he himself already said he got chargedback before...



Yes he had but, like the faggot he is, claims he wins them all. 

Wings knows instantly when he gets a tip if it is getting charged back and doesn’t even bat an eye.   He knows he can’t win them most of the time and just lets it happen. DSP acts like he gets the money no matter what because PayPal loves him.   This I believe is a ploy. Not a very good one but a ploy none the less.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 4, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Yes he had but, like the faggot he is, claims he wins them all.
> 
> Wings knows instantly when he gets a tip if it is getting charged back and doesn’t even bat an eye.   He knows he can’t win them most of the time and just lets it happen. DSP acts like he gets the money no matter what because PayPal loves him.   This I believe is a ploy. Not a very good one but a ploy none the less.


Autistic thought but maybe they’re both exaggerating but in opposite ways, wings saying he loses more than actuality and Philliam claiming he wins more than he does? The truth being somewhere in the middle?

Kind of fits their personalities tbh...


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 4, 2019)

KangarooPissSpray said:


> Autistic thought but maybe they’re both exaggerating but in opposite ways, wings saying he loses more than actuality and Philliam claiming he wins more than he does? The truth being somewhere in the middle?
> 
> Kind of fits their personalities tbh...



I believe wings. The dude is so defeated and has gotten caught in so many lies previously that I think he realizes being as truthful as possible is best for him and honestly I think it is working. The guy has become the most enjoyable cow to watch of the big 3 gaming cows (LTG Wings and DSP).


----------



## Comma (Mar 4, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Who donates anonymously and then gets mad that people think it is someone else?


A person with severe autism.


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 4, 2019)

Comma said:


> A person with severe autism.



Seriously. That is legit the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Mar 4, 2019)

David Davidson said:


> I guarantee Apex would be on the chopping block if the only tips he got was $2 for the whole stream. Now he is going to keep playing it poorly because "lots of people enjoy him playing it." Keep that cash rolling through, because we all want to listen to Kekon jizz himself playing with Phil every week.
> 
> Also to an earlier post, Apex tracks normally kills via the character you play not by life time kills. Still 42 kills over 20 hours is a pretty low number.


He's so transparent when he keeps a game in rotation just because one stream netted him money.  Like keeping Mincraft around because of that cuck who would cheer him instructions or using Street Fighter V to try to make Tut show up.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 4, 2019)

It has really sunk in to me how much his skills have degraded. Because he's a variety wagequitter he bounces around from genera to genera without ever really improving his skills in any single game type. Conversely this he's slowly in decline the longer he stays away from certain game types, to the point where there are some games he actively avoids so as not to bruise his ego anymore. Instead he just slowly slips more and more into senility until he turns into white trash gaming grandpa.


----------



## Draza (Mar 4, 2019)

Heckler1 said:


> It has really sunk in to me how much his skills have degraded. Because he's a variety wagequitter he bounces around from genera to genera without ever really improving his skills in any single game type. Conversely this he's slowly in decline the longer he stays away from certain game types, to the point where there are some games he actively avoids so as not to bruise his ego anymore. Instead he just slowly slips more and more into senility until he turns into white trash gaming grandpa.


Yep, slowly but surely he will degrade himself to the point he will stop playing video games anymore and just straight up beg for money from his cult. He play games to get money not for fun/entertainment anymore.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Mar 4, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> He always said he payed a lot of money to Rambo. I wonder how many he pays for kekon and brian to play this game with him regularly.
> 
> ?


Rambo has said that D$P paid him a portion of the YT revenue from vids he was in UNTIL around the time of Project 7 when D$P told Rambo that Machinima had changed the way he was paid which made it impossible for D$P to figure out how much videos with Rambo had earned.  Rambo said that he then asked D$P to help differ the cost of gas/wear and tear on his car as he drove over to the ConnDough to film their videos though Rambo had to provide his own food.  It should be noted that it was at this time ( mid way through Project 7) that D$P leased his BMW and has since said that he was "making ridiculous amounts of money".

Neither Brian nor Kekon drive to the WaKhnado so no need to pay for gas.  YT is merely a stream archive ( though vids still get a dedicated YT vid intro ) that makes 'no money', so no ad revenue to divide.  Both Brian and Kekon use their Internet and electricity for other purposes besides the Apex stream, so no reimbursements.  Tips, cheers and subs on D$P's stream are his.  A cheer dividing up how much should be given to all three of them was met with D$P instructing folks who want to give funds to Brian or Kekon that they should give them to them via their own Twitch channels.


----------



## Haunter (Mar 4, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Yea but think about it. Who donates anonymously and then gets mad that people think it is someone else? Or that someone else claims it? If you want the credit then add a name.



I know of one guy that had a fear of appearing in "hater videos"

[2018-03-11 05:23:53 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer25 is there anyway to cheer without getting a shoutout or onscreen notification 
[2018-03-13 04:15:56 UTC] be_my_eyes: @MrSwagginz I just don't want to be put in hater videos 
[2018-03-13 04:16:48 UTC] be_my_eyes: I could tip as well but I find cheering to be more accessible

To stay under the radar, he'd give Cheers just under the notification trigger. Here's an example of this strategy when he had his "be_my_eyes" Twitch username:

[2018-04-02 21:09:39 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-04-08 19:44:14 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-04-08 19:46:09 UTC] be_my_eyes: no shoutout cheer49 
[2018-04-14 03:34:05 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-04-14 03:42:23 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-03-13 04:14:16 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout. Good luck phil 
[2018-03-13 04:14:30 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout
[2018-03-27 03:06:16 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-03-27 03:28:33 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-03-27 03:38:58 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-03-27 03:46:55 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout 
[2018-03-27 03:54:40 UTC] be_my_eyes: cheer49 no shoutout

(This was always pointless, because he'd eventually Cheer +100 anyway.)

At some point, he settled on large Cheers. He does continue to change his username, perhaps out of the same fear of discovery.



Spoiler: Logs of this guy's half a dozen username's







(source= Commander Root)

insityou
be_my_eyes
toosand
el_dopa
aglowingwhiteface
glowingwhiteface
satisfythedog



I think it's possible that someone donating to Phil could want the recognition, but also want to remain off the "hater's" radar. 



BallBuster said:


> I think he gets more chargebacks but just doesn’t admit it. He claimed at one point that he wins them all, but if he use Wings as an example who gets chargebacks every stream, he pretty much never wins them.
> 
> So it is very possible that all his tips don’t go through at the end of the day.



A streamer I was watching last week mentioned getting "charged back". This guy is funny, gregarious, not someone that would get this kind of thing often. For whatever reason, the "charge backer" attached some insult to each donation. When this streamer later fought  the reversal of the donations, he pointed out to Paypal the insulting messages they came with. According to this streamer, the insults were enough to decide in his favour.

If this is true, then I think Phil could be winning at least those "Get a job fatty" donations ?


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey, they won a match!  With 6 total kills.  Including the last squad of 3.  Meaning they only killed 3 of the first 54 opponents.

Edit: They bragged that they had to get through 2 teams to win, so "it was earned."

I turned in when there were only 2 teams left.  For someone who watched, did they have zero kills until the final three squads?


----------



## Haunter (Mar 10, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> For someone who watched, did they have zero kills until the final three squads?



? I'd also like to request some insight from anyone knowledgeable about this stuff:

I checked out the stream long enough to see and retrieve this clip









						One Punch Man - Streamable
					

Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




					streamable.com
				




Phil finishes injecting himself with a syringe, bringing his character to full health and follows his team as they leap out one of those supply ship things. When Phil & Co hit the ground, they're met with fire from behind. Running for cover, Phil spins around towards the attackers and punches the air. Upon arriving at safety, he then pulls out his weapon.

So my question is: Why did he punch the air? Did Phil panic and hit the melee button by accident? Or perhaps after you use the syringe your current weapon is de-selected, automatically go to the neutral melee which the ignorant Phil used in his panic? Or is there maybe a special ability I'm unaware of that's signaled by the use of the melee attack? ?


----------



## actually (Mar 10, 2019)

Haunter said:


> ? I'd also like to request some insight from anyone knowledgeable about this stuff:
> 
> I checked out the stream long enough to see and retrieve this clip
> 
> ...



His weapons were holstered to run faster. I think you have to bring one back out to fire, so he probably just mashed fire without the gun reequipped.


----------



## Dragoonism (Mar 10, 2019)

He won anything today?


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 10, 2019)

actually said:


> His weapons were holstered to run faster. I think you have to bring one back out to fire, so he probably just mashed fire without the gun reequipped.


He has been known for mashing the melee in panic too. In this case yeah I think he forgot to pull the weapon back out.

Edit Yea “he” one once while downed.


----------



## Comma (Mar 10, 2019)

He's SO bad at this game and is constantly dragging down his team. Kekon isn't very good either, but still significantly better than DSP, while Brian usually carries the team.

Here are his stats from the 11 matches before he went on break:

01: *1st downed* > upped - 0 kills - team placed #4 out of 20
02: 2nd down (Kekon 1st) - 5 kills - team placed #2 out of 20
03: *1st downed* + killed - 1 kill - team placed #4 out of 20
04: *1st downed* + killed - 0 kills - team placed #20 out of 20
05: 3rd down (Brian 1st) - 0 kills - team placed #10 out of 20
06: *1st downed* > upped, 1st down > upped - 0 kills - team placed #3 out of 20
07: 2nd downed - 0 kills - team placed #20 out of 20
08: *1st downed* + killed - 0 kills - team placed #18 out of 20
09: 3rd downed (Brian 1st) - 0 kills - team placed #10 out of 20
10: *1st downed* - 2 kills - team placed #1 out of 20 (while DSP was down)
11: *1st downed* - 0 kills - team placed #7 out of 20

In summary:

he was downed as the first one on the team in *7 out of 11* matches
he was killed as the first one on the team in *5 out of 11* matches
he managed to get 8 kills in 11 matches, 5 of which were in a single match
in the 9 matches following that, he only got 3 kills
the only team victory was achieved while DSP was in his usual position (down on the ground)
Some bad plays:

*Misses an ambushed target at very close range:*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















has the high ground
knows the enemy is coming up, has time to prepare
uses the Devotion with its spin-up time in close-quarters-combat
manages to miss about half of his shots from very up close
*Slow reaction to being shot in the back, uses melee attack because he mashes the fire button:*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Even a mediocre player would keep running while zigzagging to seek cover. Instead, DSP slows down and turns around to face the enemy without a goddamn weapon at the ready. DSP isn't mediocre, though. DSP is just plain bad. No wonder he gets downed in the end.

*Bad aim:*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















has a major advantage in using his Ultimate
extremely bad aim in general
tries seeking cover behind an open door > shoots the door instead of the enemy
blames his loadout, nothing he could do (admittedly, a burst-fire weapons in CQC isn't the best thing ever, but someone with reasonable aim and WHO DOESN'T SHOOT DOORS would've stood a much better chance)
-edit-

His team just won a match after DSP got downed as first, was upped, got downed as first again, got upped again and then was downed as first AGAIN, at which point Lord-Lamb won them the match killing the last enemy, racking up 14 kills in one match.

Ratchefan12's response in chat:


----------



## JMR (Mar 14, 2019)

LutherKujo.

I don't even know who the other guy is, but LutherKujo can not and will not stop talking.

He is a little hard to understand at times, but I'm laughing at the awkwardness of the situation and Phil's silence.

There was one part where he was describing what he hates about the game, and he basically said he hates 'people who don't have mics and then run off twenty feet ahead of you and you don't even know where the fuck they're going.' Phil tried to change the subject so fast.

Completely hijacked the stream.

EDIT: What's the best, cleanest way to capture from Twitch?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Comma (Mar 14, 2019)

This stream today is cringe in its purest form.


----------



## Meech (Mar 14, 2019)

JMR said:


> View attachment 694712



I didn't realise Jawsus was a Dave fan.


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 14, 2019)

JMR said:


> LutherKujo.
> 
> I don't even know who the other guy is, but LutherKujo can not and will not stop talking.
> 
> ...


Guy sounds like Donald Duck with a dick in his mouth.


----------



## Comma (Mar 14, 2019)

JMR said:


> EDIT: What's the best, cleanest way to capture from Twitch?



As long as the stream is running and/or the VOD hasn't been deleted yet: Twitch Leecher. (https://github.com/Franiac/TwitchLeecher/releases). Then either record the downloaded (section of the) stream from a media player with the recording software of your choice or throw it into a video editor.

*DSP finds himself on the receiving end for once, and thinks: when is this dood going to shut the hell up!?*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Mar 14, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Guy sounds like Donald Duck with a dick in his mouth.


and yet still a better troll than most


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (Mar 14, 2019)

Does dark have a legit wheel chair symbol on his team?


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 14, 2019)

It really is impossible for DSP to just go with the flow, isn't it?


----------



## Alxmir23 (Mar 14, 2019)

Comma said:


> He's SO bad at this game and is constantly dragging down his team. Kekon isn't very good either, but still significantly better than DSP, while Brian usually carries the team.
> 
> Here are his stats from the 11 matches before he went on break:
> 
> ...


lemme guess. phil said <thats what im talking about> or <thats how it done guys>


----------



## JamFlowMan (Mar 15, 2019)

Comma said:


> As long as the stream is running and/or the VOD hasn't been deleted yet: Twitch Leecher. (https://github.com/Franiac/TwitchLeecher/releases). Then either record the downloaded (section of the) stream from a media player with the recording software of your choice or throw it into a video editor.
> 
> *DSP finds himself on the receiving end for once, and thinks: when is this dood going to shut the hell up!?*
> View attachment 694742
> ...


Remember back in the friend request ridicule everyone was like 12 years old and he asked "are all of my fans little kids?"  Now we have the current day equivalent where he has to ask himself "do all of my fans have a disability?"


----------



## actually (Mar 15, 2019)

JamFlowMan said:


> Remember back in the friend request ridicule everyone was like 12 years old and he asked "are all of my fans little kids?"  Now we have the current day equivalent where he has to ask himself "do all of my fans have a disability?"



Considering how many of them routinely say things like "I grew up watching your videos"....yeah.


----------



## actually (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow, he's extra butt-mad today, huh?

Edit: His stream's been up for an hour and he's gotten literally 0 cheers, 1 sub, and $10 in tips. I know that's gonna change (and probably quickly), but holy shit that's funny.

Edit 2: The professional streamer has also left his stream in complete silence while he's doing...whatever.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

People have been looking at a slideshow for 10 minutes while DSP sets up his party for Apex Legends.

Because his capture card just plays to desktop audio and isn't it's own audio interface (I didn't even know that was possible) there's not even music: silence.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> People have been looking at a slideshow for 10 minutes while DSP sets up his party for Apex Legends.
> 
> Because his capture card just plays to desktop audio and isn't it's own audio interface (I didn't even know that was possible) there's not even music: silence.



Dead air


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 17, 2019)

actually said:


> Wow, he's extra butt-mad today, huh?
> 
> Edit: His stream's been up for an hour and he's gotten literally 0 cheers, 1 sub, and $10 in tips. I know that's gonna change (and probably quickly), but holy shit that's funny.
> 
> Edit 2: The professional streamer has also left his stream in complete silence while he's doing...whatever.



Our first cheer came in, Phil actually read it

"I have no idea who that is"

Chat laughing their ass off


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 17, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Our first cheer came in, Phil actually read it
> 
> "I have no idea who that is"
> 
> ...



Stream chat really is a mirror of the streamer. Some rando mentions Soma and everyone goes "TEE HEE HE SAID THE WORD! HEHE HAHA". I'd say something like "what are they, twelve?" but you never know with DSP.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Mar 17, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Our first cheer came in, Phil actually read it
> 
> "I have no idea who that is"
> 
> ...


He sure knew who he was last year when he got his Street Fighter inputs exposed. Oh wait, sorry. When he got "the inputs that the central server received exposed, which were absolutely *NAHT* the _buttons I was pressing_, so this whole thing is just *STUPID* and *WRONG!!!!*". . .even though we could hear him mashing those buttons in real time whenever the input window would start moving at 'Ludicrous Speed'.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## James Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

He whined that kekon won't respond while playing the game with two people.

Lambdingo got killed and his respawn opportunity timed out. He ragequit the lobby and posted in DSP's chat:


----------



## actually (Mar 17, 2019)

LordLamb and Brian were killed pretty much off drop-in. Phil ran pretty far away, but so far he couldn't get to Lamb in time. Lamb dropped from teh party shortly thereafter and left the following in Twitch chat:





LambdingoV3: It doesn’t matter though. And no, team doesn’t suck. It’s just the play style is waay to passive

Edit: Phil tries to claim that he's "fine with aggressive", but he likes to "mix it up _sometimes_"


----------



## Comma (Mar 17, 2019)

actually said:


> LordLamb and Brian were killed pretty much off drop-in. Phil ran pretty far away, but so far he couldn't get to Lamb in time. Lamb dropped from teh party shortly thereafter and left the following in Twitch chat:
> 
> View attachment 697924
> 
> LambdingoV3: It doesn’t matter though. And no, team doesn’t suck. It’s just the play style is waay to passive


I've got two timestamps of DSP kinda shitting on him for his agressive playstyle, will upload those short clips in a bit. I think the combination of that and the fact DSP sucks donkey balls pretty much made him ragequit. Lamb is kind of a tryhard, and he seems to get salty easily when losing badly or not winning.

-edit- Clips added.

*DSP criticizes Lamb's rush-down playstyle, saying they need to be more conservative.*




Your browser is not able to display this video.




*Later on, Lamb quits the party without saying a word and after he had gone quiet for quite some time. DSP's reaction: "He left the party, ack ack. Okay then! Maybe he just wants to play himself". Lamb states in chat that their playstyles are too different ("waay too passive").*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















For the record: Lamb carries the team almost every single match. They've played 10 matches up until now. In those 10 matches:

Lamb got 20 kills,
Brian got 9 kills,
and DSP... DSP got 5 kills

And that's not counting the kills of one round for both Lamb and Brian because DSP skipped the screen where you see the statistics of the whole team.

Imagine having a dude like that on your team who tells you how you should play the game he sucks at. 

And as I'm typing this, DSP mentions Lamb's playstyle again as he starts playing with Kekon and Mastersaru, and says he prefers a bit more relaxed gameplay, or something along those lines. I'll add the clip shortly.

-edit2- Added.

*DSP prefers a more laid-back *(read: camping on the toilet)* style*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Wing Zero (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> He whined that kekon won't respond while playing the game with two people.
> 
> Lambdingo got killed and his respawn opportunity timed out. He ragequit the lobby and posted in DSP's chat:
> View attachment 697926



Call me crazy, but i'm pretty certain "Our playstyles are too different" is Lamb's nice way of saying "Phil, you play Battle Royale games like a cowardly little bitch and i'm sick of trying to carry you to victories."


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> He whined that kekon won't respond while playing the game with two people.
> 
> Lambdingo got killed and his respawn opportunity timed out. He ragequit the lobby and posted in DSP's chat:
> View attachment 697926



Both Lamb and Brian quited the session

Phil desperately trying to find someone who wants to play with him

He asked if Kekon is there

Kekon answered in chat 

"Im not here, but if I am I would play with you"

Phil took that as a yes, and he then recruited MasterSaruwatari and will take a 20 minutes break now to setup playing with the 2 of them

cant wait to hear Phil Snort,  Kekon scream, and whatever Saru can offer





Kekon and Saruwatari had a back-and-forth conversation going on about their impending FINAL EXAMs, then they talked about attending local fighting game tournaments for Soul Calibur

Phil, unable to contribute to both topics, pretend he did not hear anything, was dead silence for the entire time, and running away from his team as he tried to avoid interactions, he was left alone out of nowhere eventually, and was killed

"Where did you guys go? btw I don't envy you for the exams man, heh-hur"

chat bashing him as usual


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 17, 2019)

This new guy and cuckon have a great time, talking about SC, dsp says nothing as usual. My bad, he was talking shit about SC that nobody will care about it in a month cause of MK11. As always, toxic as usual.







EDIT: OMG Dsp just told his teammates to STOP TALKING ABOUT FIGHTING GAMES CAUSE HIS CHAT IS BORED. They having fun, talking about stuff but dsp is like dont talk about that. What a toxic piece of shit.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 17, 2019)

Kekon and Saruwatari kept talking about Soul Calibur

Phil looks extremely bored and has not engaged a conversation with his teammate for 10 minutes

he finally broke the silence

"Guys could you stop talking about Soul Calibur? It melts my brain off!"


----------



## VibRibbon (Mar 17, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Kekon and Saruwatari kept talking about Soul Calibur
> 
> Phil looks extremely bored and has not engaged a conversation with his teammate for 10 minutes
> 
> ...


"Guys stop talking about non DarkSydePhil related topics ohkkkkkkaaaaaaaaay? Let's UMM remember who's stream this is AH HUH HUH HUH. People don't care about Soulcalibur because they didn't donate when I streamed it OHHHKAAAAAAY?"


----------



## Comma (Mar 17, 2019)

*Slow stream today, so the Apex Legends hype is dying down. Source: DarksydePhil*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Also: he's skipping Apex next week in favor of Sekiro, and will see *"IF and when"* he will pick it up again. Sounds like he's preparing for a wagequit.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Mar 17, 2019)

Phil found 2 more dumb paypigs to play with him, Luther Kujo aka Cringy Voice still didnt get selected and he was mad salty

Also Phil died again, aiming and spraying at enemy's feet from point blank


----------



## Billericay Dickie (Mar 17, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil found 2 more dumb paypigs to play with him, Luther Kujo aka Cringy Voice still didnt get selected and he was mad salty



You're being really gay.  Fuck off to reddit with that faggot shit.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 17, 2019)

Amerdos said:


> You're being really gay.  Fuck off to reddit with that faggot shit.


Dafuq is your malfunction?


----------



## Comma (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 17, 2019)

Game is not hyped anymore, thats why he didnt get a LOT OF money.  Its the games fault, nothing he could do.


----------



## Haunter (Mar 17, 2019)

Amerdos said:


> You're being really gay.  Fuck off to reddit with that faggot shit.



Please don't attack other forum users ?


----------



## samovski (Mar 17, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Game is not hyped anymore, thats why he didnt get a LOT OF money.  Its the games fault, nothing he could do.



Meanwhile Shroud recently hit 100k subs and has been shattering his average viewer count non-stop.

I love this delusional bastard, I really do.


----------



## JMR (Mar 17, 2019)

Comma said:


> Also: he's skipping Apex next week in favor of Sekiro, and will see *"IF and when"* he will pick it up again. Sounds like he's preparing for a wagequit.


I'm a little surprised. (Just a little.)

Ultimately, money's most important to him, but because of that practice session on Thursday I thought he was going to trying to git gud.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 17, 2019)

Comma said:


> _So if you're bored: TALK TO ME ABOUT SOMETHING! Just don't sit there and complain that you're bored. Talk to me about something and we'll have a conversation that'll be FUN._



And on a completely separate note, Kekon and Saruwatari were having a lively discussion about Soul Calibur during the Apex Legends stream today and DSP literally told them to stop.


----------



## bearsintrees (Mar 17, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> And on a completely separate note, Kekon and Saruwatari were having a lively discussion about Soul Calibur during the Apex Legends stream today and DSP literally told them to stop.


I heard at least twice they said something, he came in with a dismissive complaint or comparison to a different game, and they "Well, actually"d him, which is just amazing since who knows how long since anyone told him he was wrong without him being able to block them. He physically shrunk on camera.


----------



## Draza (Mar 17, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> I heard at least twice they said something, he came in with a dismissive complaint or comparison to a different game, and they "Well, actually"d him, which is just amazing since who knows how long since anyone told him he was wrong without him being able to block them. He physically shrunk on camera.


Did they say this while live?


----------



## bearsintrees (Mar 17, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Did they say this while live?


One was about fighting games, something like the timing of Soul Calibur or DOA's releases maybe, the other I can't recall because I was half-listening to the restream and Kekon and Saru were all over the place.




While looking for it I noticed this really shit naming scheme where he doesn't thank the people he played with today and just griped about Kekon being late, plus realized that the vast majority of his video descriptions start with and will show only the muxy link in the sub feed, which is something special.


----------



## ANDS! (Mar 18, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Game is not hyped anymore, thats why he didnt get a LOT OF money.  Its the games fault, nothing he could do.



. . .here's what I don't get about that statement. He has made it clear that he knows his viewing audience is quite niche, and that really he's only trafficking in a limited opinion set. So what does the popularity of Game X have anything to do with his viewing numbers when he's already acknowledged that he has a small dedicated fan base?


----------



## PieceofShet (Mar 18, 2019)

ANDS! said:


> . . .here's what I don't get about that statement. He has made it clear that he knows his viewing audience is quite niche, and that really he's only trafficking in a limited opinion set. So what does the popularity of Game X have anything to do with his viewing numbers when he's already acknowledged that he has a small dedicated fan base?


----------



## samovski (Apr 6, 2019)

NGL I just went to his stream and thought my computer had fucked up. Can now confirm his stream is literally dead silent.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 6, 2019)

samovski said:


> NGL I just went to his stream and thought my computer had fucked up. Can now confirm his stream is literally dead silent.




ya because he went to pee and setup Apex, however he didnt hear back from Kekon, Lambdingo refused to play with him, Brian will not be available until later, and then now this happened


----------



## James Smith (Apr 6, 2019)

10 minutes of dead air because the guy that said he'd play Apex Legends with DSP isn't responding. It's impossible to just play the game with two people and a random.

Lord Lamb finally said he'd play.


----------



## Shambler (Apr 6, 2019)

oh thank god its just phil being a moron, i thought my audio fucked up since he's not even playing his shit remixes


----------



## samovski (Apr 6, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> ya because he went to pee and setup Apex, however he didnt hear back from Kekon, Lambdingo refused to play with him, Brian will not be available until later, and then now this happened
> 
> 
> View attachment 717329



Are any of these the people he played with before and sat in silence like a little beta while they talked about things? Then tried to shut them up because he couldn't "contribute"? Because if so, I know why they don't wanna play with him again.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 6, 2019)

A record of 1 hour 30 minutes

still stucked in prestream ugly fanart section, with no sound, NO gameplay

just RAW chat

Professional streamer who does this for a living guys


----------



## Comma (Apr 6, 2019)

Brian can only attend the last part of today's stream and some dood who contacted DSP to play with them isn't responding, so Lord-Lamb is playing today together with Kekon.

Add a VERY tired DSP into the mix, and we should get some epic, quality gameplay today.

-edit- He's already yawning lol.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 6, 2019)

Phil finally started the stream


First match

Got sandwiched by 2 team, right off the jump,  Phil died first , followed by his teammates

Ranked 19 out of 20 squads

"I can pick up a controller at ANYTIME and play at PROFESSIONAL level"


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 6, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> 10 minutes of dead air because the guy that said he'd play Apex Legends with DSP isn't responding. It's impossible to just play the game with two people and a random.
> 
> Lord Lamb finally said he'd play.


and he couldn't bother to check during his prestream? or before he even turned on his stream?


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 6, 2019)

Phil's team almost got a win, Phil was downed twice and his teammates had to fight really hard shorthanded, but at the end it wasnt enough as Phil's aim was just absolutely horrendous and he could not get a kill and his teammate had to protect him all the time

match over,  Phil got 0 kills as usual


----------



## Comma (Apr 6, 2019)

5 matches played, DSP got downed as first of the team every single match so far, hasn't made a single kill yet. 5 kills for Kekon and 4 for Lamb.


----------



## Collections Agent (Apr 6, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> 10 minutes of dead air because the guy that said he'd play Apex Legends with DSP isn't responding. It's impossible to just play the game with two people and a random.
> 
> Lord Lamb finally said he'd play.



I used to say this jokingly, but I think Phil legit has PTSD from Friday the 13th where he got paired with randoms who knew who he was and spent the entire time laughing at his failures til he ragequit and muted all comms.

Ever since then he absolutely positively deadass refuses to EVER communicate with ANYONE online unless he can verify that they'll let him control the narrative and not say anything even partially negative about him or his gameplay.

Edit: that would also explain why it looks like he's having 'Nam flashbacks whenever people start talking about their successes or talents/hobbies he can't pull rank on and outshine them.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 6, 2019)

Its so weird that Phil has had at least one good Blackout match (thr last one of the marathon) but is otherwise incapable of doing well.

It just shows how lazy he is, I guess.


----------



## Haunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Phil got a phone call during the stream, muted the audio, announced he has to leave to take it, disappeared for a couple minutes with audio still muted, hasn't explained what it was about






						Hold down the fort - Streamable
					






					streamable.com


----------



## BSV (Apr 6, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Phil got a phone call during the stream, muted the audio to take it, announced he has to leave to take, disappeared for a couple minutes with audio still muted, hasn't explained what it was about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a real friend. First time in forever. I have never seen that, but the bliss coming off him afterwards. You know that was a very special occasion. We witnessed someone real caring about phil. It doesn't happen


----------



## Comma (Apr 6, 2019)

This man has absolutely no shame.

He's doing one of the most boring, low-energy streams he's ever done, but still has the balls to say: *"Alright, everyone. This is going to be the last hour of the stream. So, the last chance to uhh... interact with us".*

Like... what the actual fuck.

-edit- Also, one other thing: DSP has been getting ever so slightly more energetic/talkative over time. 

Reminds me of myself the day after having a fun night out getting drunk as fuck, recovering from a hangover. ?


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 6, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Phil got a phone call during the stream, muted the audio, announced he has to leave to take it, disappeared for a couple minutes with audio still muted, hasn't explained what it was about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must be his housesitter 

"Hey Phil it's me Joe Blow Spaloney! You hired me on craigslist for housesitting!"

Phil
"Oh hi Joe, yes I would like you to start tomorrow night, okay? " _snooooort_

Joe
"Yeah man......look, real talk, a friend who watches people on Twitch told me you said there are a bunch of mentally I'll lunatics following you anywhere and some people from some a New Zealand farm is planning to break in, is that true fatty?"

Phil
"Oh ya those braindead detractors really screwed my career, my reputation, my finance, my relationship, and everything! Real talk! They followed me everywhere, they doxx me they Swat me and......"

Joe
"Ya dood I got it I dont really care about your safety but it sounds like I could get hurt by these samaritans while I house sit, so I think I will need a raise since I'm taking a great risk here for you, I'm thinking about double"

Phil
"What!? Whaaaaaaat! That's booooolsheeeet! I got no money man, I am being REALLY HONEST here! None! Everything went to basic Bill's you nudnik!"

Joe
"Ya......about that, my friend Swagginz told me you just raised $2500 that went straight to your bank account in the last 2 weeks on stream, and you can pay me $500?"

Phil
"Well its complicated man, fucking swagginz I'm gonna demod him, but anyways, you see those money went straight to my bank account alright, but it went to my offshore account in the Cayman Islands, okay? IRS is gonna seize my house soon we need a spot to flee to, okay?"

Joe
"If you cant pay me now, I can put you on a payment plan, you can cheer 50,000 bits to my twitch channel in the next month so that I can the money in 2 months, okay? Otherwise I'm gonna take your stuffs before you come back, like these 2 racks of garbage DVDs, all the gin bottles, the safety axe, your 2 PS4PRO, and........what the fuck why do you have a haystack and a horse pen here in your spare room dood? What a weird fetish...."


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 6, 2019)

A staunch DSP paypig wants him to improve his streams... you know what that means.


_"Gouty lean in ban"_


----------



## Comma (Apr 6, 2019)

They were talking about shooting at people, but only creating a body _outline_ around enemies because of bad aim.

Someone in chat:




Brian sees it and reacts:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 6, 2019)

Comma said:


> This man has absolutely no shame.
> 
> He's doing one of the most boring, low-energy streams he's ever done, but still has the balls to say: *"Alright, everyone. This is going to be the last hour of the stream. So, the last chance to uhh... interact with us".*
> 
> ...


I tuned in for 3 minutes, was literally this gout ridden man sitting in silence whilst the guys he played with talked with whiny voices.


----------



## millais (Apr 6, 2019)

So Brian and Kekon ultimately carried the Pigroach to two Birthday Royal(e)s and serenaded him with a happy birthday song on top of that


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 6, 2019)

Haunter said:


> Phil got a phone call during the stream, muted the audio, announced he has to leave to take it, disappeared for a couple minutes with audio still muted, hasn't explained what it was about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 look at that, it takes him literally less than 2 seconds to mute his mic. . .and he seems more than physically capable enough to perform this act repeatedly. This is amazing news, it means the only thing stopping him from routinely muting his mic as appropriate is that he is a complete asshole


----------



## PineappleHead (Apr 7, 2019)

it was probably an amazon delivery.


----------

